# Dulwich Hamlet Transfers | Summer 2019 - Spring 2020



## Jules P (May 13, 2019)

Thread to capture the comings and goings.

Dan Thompson looks like he's out;


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (May 14, 2019)

Jules P said:


> Thread to capture the comings and goings.
> 
> Dan Thompson looks like he's out;



Shame, not a real surprise. I like Thompson but do feel we can do better - he's injuries held him back to get a consistent run of games throughout the year. Roll on the signings.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 14, 2019)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Shame, not a real surprise. I like Thompson but do feel we can do better - he's injuries held him back to get a consistent run of games throughout the year. Roll on the signings.


Yes, I liked him too.  We certainly need that type of player in the squad who give a real focal point and a physical presence to the attack, more so in this division than in the Isthmian League I think.  I had a feeling he'd be released, although he started most games he seemed to have a few niggling injuries and was often substituted early in the second half; I was never quite sure whether that was down to stamina or purely tactical, but I often felt we lost a bit of the initiative in games where he went off while we were leading.

Liam mentioned at the supporters' meeting last night that he was one of the few non-contract players, and he's basically announced his own departure which is his prerogative.  We shouldn't expect to hear of contract players leaving or new ones signing just yet as there are procedures to be followed and players looking for deals elsewhere have a stronger bargaining position if we haven't told everyone they're going, so I guess it's a sort of favour to the player for services rendered.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 14, 2019)

Decarrey Sheriff has been released by Colchester United. Wouldn’t mind signing him if we could fit him in the budget.


----------



## Son of Roy (May 14, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Yes, I liked him too. We certainly need that type of player in the squad who give a real focal point and a physical presence to the attack



Dan Thompson won a lot of headers and I liked that. We haven't had a forward that won that many headers since ............ (tell me I am wrong) ......Willie Lillington!

I think you would have to be more than 30 years old to agree with me. So that rules you out Mr BIG


----------



## Son of Roy (May 14, 2019)

Can we have Blair Turgott if Maidstone don't keep him?


----------



## B.I.G (May 14, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> Dan Thompson won a lot of headers and I liked that. We haven't had a forward that won that many headers since ............ (tell me I am wrong) ......Willie Lillington!
> 
> I think you would have to be more than 30 years old to agree with me. So that rules you out Mr BIG



A bizarre compliment since I’m 40


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 14, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Decarrey Sheriff has been released by Colchester United. Wouldn’t mind signing him if we could fit him in the budget.



What a signing that would be.


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (May 15, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> Can we have Blair Turgott if Maidstone don't keep him?


Blimey, I'd take that!!


----------



## Christian Burt (May 15, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> Dan Thompson won a lot of headers and I liked that. We haven't had a forward that won that many headers since ............ (tell me I am wrong) ......Willie Lillington!
> 
> I think you would have to be more than 30 years old to agree with me. So that rules you out Mr BIG


Harry Ottaway was pretty good in the air


----------



## Pink Panther (May 15, 2019)

Christian Burt said:


> Harry Ottaway was pretty good in the air


So was Douglas Bader.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 15, 2019)

Obviously a few players on this list have probably played their final game for the club, but I'll try to make it easy to keep track of the comings and goings as they occur by starting this off.  (I haven't included played loaned from other clubs on the assumption that they won't be back unless released by their parent club.)

Current squad (players who made a first team appearance in 2018/19)
*Dipo Akinyemi
Charlie Allen
Ashley Carew
Michael Chambers
Nyren Clunis
Anthony Cook
Preston Edwards
Jacob Erskine
Nathan Ferguson
Nathan Green
Caio Guimaraes
Simon Jorgensen
Sanchez Ming
Magnus Okuonghae
Michael Onovwigun
Jay Rich Baghuelou
Jamie Splatt
Aryan Tajbakhsh
Quade Taylor
Dominic Vose*

Departures
*Dan Thompson*


----------



## pompeydunc (May 15, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Obviously a few players on this list have probably played their final game for the club, but I'll try to make it easy to keep track of the comings and goings as they occur by starting this off.  (I haven't included played loaned from other clubs on the assumption that they won't be back unless released by their parent club.)
> 
> Current squad (players who made a first team appearance in 2018/19)
> *Dipo Akinyemi
> ...



What about Aziz Deen-Conteh?  He was an unused sub twice this season, and there was no Tweet to mark his departure, so he must be still on the books!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 15, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> What about Aziz Deen-Conteh?  He was an unused sub twice this season, and there was no Tweet to mark his departure, so he must be still on the books!


If he’s an unused sub he’s not made a First Team appearance, so he’s not a First Team player.


----------



## baleboy_93 (May 15, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> What about Aziz Deen-Conteh?  He was an unused sub twice this season, and there was no Tweet to mark his departure, so he must be still on the books!


Think he played at Glebe actually!!


----------



## baleboy_93 (May 15, 2019)

baleboy_93 said:


> Think he played at Glebe actually!!


And he is very much long gone


----------



## pompeydunc (May 15, 2019)

Do we get to see the full stat book from the season baleboy_93.  Do we have any players that were just 1 sub appearance this season?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 15, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> Do we get to see the full stat book from the season baleboy_93.  Do we have any players that were just 1 sub appearance this season?


Yes, you can see them listed every week in the programme, on sale at all home games.


----------



## Latahs (May 15, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Yes, you can see them listed every week in the programme, on sale at all home games.



Seems onerous to have to invent time travel (and overcome all the associated paradoxes) when baleboy_93 might have collated and have all the information already.


----------



## baleboy_93 (May 15, 2019)

Alas I don’t have those stats this year, from memory Splatt and Guimaraes both had one sub app and Sardinha started one game.


----------



## Ian Kaye (May 15, 2019)

Connor Hunte has been released by Billericay, I wouldn’t mind seeing him back next season.


----------



## liamdhfc (May 15, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Obviously a few players on this list have probably played their final game for the club, but I'll try to make it easy to keep track of the comings and goings as they occur by starting this off.  (I haven't included played loaned from other clubs on the assumption that they won't be back unless released by their parent club.)
> 
> Current squad (players who made a first team appearance in 2018/19)
> *Dipo Akinyemi
> ...



The club will release details of signings/re-signings in due course but the whereabouts of other players will more likely be brought to our attention by the signings announced by other clubs.

All players are free agents if either non-contract or over 24. New contracts have been offered to some and if/when they sign details will be released.


----------



## JoeBoy1959 (May 15, 2019)

Ian Kaye said:


> Connor Hunte has been released by Billericay, I wouldn’t mind seeing him back next season.


Now there's a signing


----------



## JoeBoy1959 (May 15, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Obviously a few players on this list have probably played their final game for the club, but I'll try to make it easy to keep track of the comings and goings as they occur by starting this off.  (I haven't included played loaned from other clubs on the assumption that they won't be back unless released by their parent club.)
> 
> Current squad (players who made a first team appearance in 2018/19)
> *Dipo Akinyemi
> ...


I thought Charlie Allen was a loanee


----------



## Balbi (May 15, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> So was Douglas Bader.



Neither of them had enough in their legs though tbh


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 15, 2019)

JoeBoy1959 said:


> I thought Charlie Allen was a loanee



Nope. He's ours.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 16, 2019)

JoeBoy1959 said:


> I thought Charlie Allen was a loanee


He was clearly not match fit but my hope was that we got him into the squad when we could with a view to getting him properly fit for next season. He played about a dozen games for Grays Athletic before joining us and before that had been playing county league football with Reading City, but he's got the pedigree to perform at our level if fully fit. 

Similar with Jacob Erskine, who was still involved in the matchday warm up sessions during the final month of the season.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 17, 2019)

Sol Pryce has been released by Swindon.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 18, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Sol Pryce has been released by Swindon.


Surprised nobody’s mentioned us signing the Folkestone bloke (whose name I can’t remember off the top of my head but it’s on Twitter)


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (May 18, 2019)

According to reports on twitter we have signed Ade Yusuff from Folkestone


----------



## AveryDave (May 18, 2019)

On the Folkestone website as well, from their manager:

Ins and Outs at the Fullick's Stadium - News - Folkestone Invicta Football Club


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 18, 2019)

I hope this doesn't mean the end of Dipo. Think he more than deserves another crack at this level.


----------



## scousedom (May 18, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I hope this doesn't mean the end of Dipo. Think he more than deserves another crack at this level.


How similar is this guy to Dipo then, style-wise? Can’t say I remember him from our game against them season before last.


----------



## bkbk (May 18, 2019)

Interesting pick up. He's certainly been a regular goalscorer over the last two years for Folkestone. Remember him being a really busy forward when he's played versus us. 

I don't recall us picking up many younger, promising players from leagues below in recent seasons and it's an approach I've wondered if we will start to utilise more. Players with an upwards trajectory.


----------



## bkbk (May 18, 2019)

Scored twice against us season before last at CH


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 18, 2019)

scousedom said:


> How similar is this guy to Dipo then, style-wise? Can’t say I remember him from our game against them season before last.



I just remember him being a barrel-chested, busy striker. I could be wrong but I don't think he's in the Thompson-mould. The fact that he's a goal-scoring centre forward is the bit that makes me think he's a threat to Dipo!


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 18, 2019)

Chris Dickson's been released by Hampton.


----------



## B.I.G (May 18, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Chris Dickson's been released by Hampton.



He is shit. And should have signed for us last year if he wanted to play for us.


----------



## RabbleLevi (May 18, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I just remember him being a barrel-chested, busy striker. I could be wrong but I don't think he's in the Thompson-mould. The fact that he's a goal-scoring centre forward is the bit that makes me think he's a threat to Dipo!



I wouldn’t mind having two 20 goal a season bruises leading the line... Thompson does as much with his feet as he does in the air, has a very good first touch and pass but didn’t score enough.

Dipo should stay. He scores goals. He was in and out of the team during the first half the season and only really got a run of games towards the end.


----------



## finbarrinz (May 18, 2019)

AveryDave said:


> On the Folkestone website as well, from their manager:
> 
> Ins and Outs at the Fullick's Stadium - News - Folkestone Invicta Football Club



Invicta fan here in peace. Thought I'd pop in & see your reaction on this news.

Well spotted seeing this article. Just breaking news for us Folkestone fans. There will definitely be discussion at :: First Team / General Chat / News | Folkestone Invicta Fans' Unofficial Forum

You've got a cracking striker in Ade. Absolute goal machine & definitely a player above Isthmian level.
However, he's going to split opinion. He's either:

- Greedy non-team player
- Goal machine

He'll frustrate & delight in equal measure. Enjoy!


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 18, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> He is shit. And should have signed for us last year if he wanted to play for us.



I think the fact that he a) played in the Champions League b) played for Ghana and c) scored against us last season proves that he's not "shit".


----------



## B.I.G (May 18, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I think the fact that he a) played in the Champions League b) played for Ghana and c) scored against us last season proves that he's not "shit".



Living in the past as usual. Hampton fans think he is shit. Their manager thinks he is shit.

His scoring record second half of last season says he is shit.

But he is obviously not a threat to Dipo so maybe we should sign him.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 18, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I just remember him being a barrel-chested, busy striker. I could be wrong but I don't think he's in the Thompson-mould. The fact that he's a goal-scoring centre forward is the bit that makes me think he's a threat to Dipo!


If someone is "a threat" to an existing player because he's better that's fine by me.

I'll be surprised if Gavin doesn't want to keep Dipo. He signed him three times in consecutive seasons including loan spells and he remains a young and improving player with potential to get better.

I'm sure there will be plenty more movement in and out before the new season and we need options in all positions, so it seems a bit premature to suggest that a particular player might leave just because we've signed one new man. Especially as the only player who's definitely left is also a striker, an area where we appeared a bit light in numbers after Decarrey Sheriff's loan finished.


----------



## Son of Roy (May 18, 2019)

Christian Burt said:


> Harry Ottaway was pretty good in the air



Christian how do you know? The last time you came to a game was about 10 years ago 
#Ultra

The play off final doesn't count because it was at Tooting.


----------



## Paula_G (May 18, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Living in the past as usual. Hampton fans think he is shit. Their manager thinks he is shit.
> 
> His scoring record second half of last season says he is shit.
> 
> But he is obviously not a threat to Dipo so maybe we should sign him.



And you wonder why Gavin has never invited you to join his scouting team? Scored in both wins against the Hamlet last season and was the Beavers leading scorer with nearly half their league goals. Given Hampton are heavily bankrolled by the chairman wouldn’t surprise me that there’s been a bit of cloth cutting at the Beveree in the close season.


----------



## B.I.G (May 18, 2019)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> And you wonder why Gavin has never invited you to join his scouting team? Scored in both wins against the Hamlet last season and was the Beavers leading scorer with nearly half their league goals. Given Hampton are heavily bankrolled by the chairman wouldn’t surprise me that there’s been a bit of cloth cutting at the Beveree in the close season.



I’m sure if Gavin agrees with Moroccan Sunset then he will try and sign him. Maybe Dickson will take the money somewhere else again rather than play for us. 

Or maybe Gavin knows that he is finished.


----------



## supersafari (May 19, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I think the fact that he a) played in the Champions League b) played for Ghana and c) scored against us last season proves that he's not "shit".



Wowee, a bona fide star of the Cypriot Top League no less! Played in a smattering of European fixtures seven years ago. Awesome. So impressive. What a massive footballing colossus the man must still be today.

Danny Carr oakyered in Europe; yet his second spell with us was quite objectively shit, _non?_

Does the novelty of simply having played in early rounds of European football make a player ‘not shit’ by default? (And if yes, is the same true seven years later?)

And his international career of 11+ years ago was hardly a success? Just two caps in inconsequential games and never considered again.


----------



## B.I.G (May 19, 2019)

supersafari said:


> Wowee, a bona fide star of the Cypriot Top League no less! Played in a smattering of European fixtures seven years ago. Awesome. So impressive. What a massive footballing colossus the man must still be today.
> 
> Danny Carr oakyered in Europe; yet his second spell with us was quite objectively shit, _non?_
> 
> ...



Tbf Moroccan Sunset loves him because he used to play for us and I don’t love him cos he chose to play for someone else at the same level as us (for more money). Thus proving he doesn’t love Moroccan Sunset


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 19, 2019)

supersafari said:


> Wowee, a bona fide star of the Cypriot Top League no less! Played in a smattering of European fixtures seven years ago. Awesome. So impressive. What a massive footballing colossus the man must still be today.
> 
> Danny Carr oakyered in Europe; yet his second spell with us was quite objectively shit, _non?_
> 
> ...



Ooh. I haven't had such a vehement response to a post since I suggested Clunis could only play on the right wing. And from an expert of the Cypriot Leagues, as well! I'm almost flattered.

All I did was note that he'd been released and that he wasn't 'shit'. Unless I've completely forgotten myself, I don't think I ever referred to him as, or suggested that he is 'a massive footballing colossus.' Thought he still looked capable of causing problems on the two occasions that I saw him last season - which he did, particularly when he scored against us in both games.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 19, 2019)

Super Safari is here and Super Safari is a-shakin' things up.


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (May 20, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I just remember him being a barrel-chested, busy striker. I could be wrong but I don't think he's in the Thompson-mould. The fact that he's a goal-scoring centre forward is the bit that makes me think he's a threat to Dipo!


A goal-scoring centre forward, we'll soon knock that out of him.


----------



## MrFab_JP (May 20, 2019)

Does anyone have a list of top Hamlet goal scorers by season for the past 10 years , I can't think that we have had a regular 20+ goal scorer for a while?


----------



## Son of Roy (May 20, 2019)

MrFab_JP said:


> Does anyone have a list of top Hamlet goal scorers by season for the past 10 years , I can't think that we have had a regular 20+ goal scorer for a while?



We did = Erhun scored around 30 goals in both seasons.


----------



## TonyWalt (May 21, 2019)

Frankie Sawyer


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (May 21, 2019)

MrFab_JP said:


> Does anyone have a list of top Hamlet goal scorers by season for the past 10 years , I can't think that we have had a regular 20+ goal scorer for a while?



Danny Carr first time round


----------



## the 12th man (May 21, 2019)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Danny Carr first time round



Prior to that probably Chris Dickson under Wayne Burnett


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (May 21, 2019)

the 12th man said:


> Prior to that probably Chris Dickson under Wayne Burnett


Hamici under Craig Edwards was after Dickson. Believe he finished on 21 in the league.


----------



## B.I.G (May 21, 2019)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Hamici under Craig Edwards was after Dickson. Believe he finished on 21 in the league.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 21, 2019)

J7 jm jm


B.I.G said:


>



Charlie Allen had given Margate the lead in that match before that last minute winner.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 3, 2019)

Wanadio confirmed as leaving.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2019)

B.I.G said:


>



One of my favorite ever Hamlet games.



























Moneybags Margate mullered by magnificent Dulwich Hamlet in 2-1 thriller


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Jun 5, 2019)

Anthony Cook has announced on instagram he has left the club as he is unable to commit the clubs training schedule for next season.


----------



## JoeBoy1959 (Jun 5, 2019)

Looks like Cookie's off


----------



## bkbk (Jun 6, 2019)

Decarrey Sheriff has signed for Concord.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jun 6, 2019)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Anthony Cook has announced on instagram he has left the club as he is unable to commit the clubs training schedule for next season.



Dissapointed about that.


bkbk said:


> Decarrey Sheriff has signed for Concord.



Shit. Why?


----------



## Roger D (Jun 6, 2019)

Wasn't he recalled by Colchester as they felt he wasn't getting enough game time here? If I am thinking of the right player, I'm not particularly surprised he isn't signing up for a full season here.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 6, 2019)

Roger D said:


> Wasn't he recalled by Colchester as they felt he wasn't getting enough game time here? If I am thinking of the right player, I'm not particularly surprised he isn't signing up for a full season here.


We don't even know whether our manager wanted to bring him back.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 6, 2019)

“Shit. Why?” Just a wild guess here... Money?


----------



## liamdhfc (Jun 6, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> Dissapointed about that.
> 
> 
> Shit. Why?



Probably because the manager wants players who are ready for National League South and feels that there are better options available to him.

I am sure that information about signings will start to be released within the next week or so.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jun 7, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> “Shit. Why?” Just a wild guess here... Money?



Well I didn't think it was because he wanted to play at a shit ground, in the middle of nowhere in front of no fans! It didn't have to be Dulwich. Anywhere but Concord.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 7, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> Well I didn't think it was because he wanted to play at a shit ground, in the middle of nowhere in front of no fans! It didn't have to be Dulwich. Anywhere but Concord.


In front of no fans? A bit condescending now that we get big crowds. It was only a decade ago we were getting smaller crowds than Concord Rangers...


----------



## Son of Roy (Jun 7, 2019)

Like nobody on this forum has ever written anything condescending about another team Mish? Anyway after the way they played against us at their ground last season they deserve some criticism.
Its nothing to do with our crowds as most teams get a bigger attendance than Concord.

I suppose he could build a time machine and travel back ten years and play for them at time when they had a bigger crowd than Dulwich? But that might cost more than they are paying him!


----------



## bkbk (Jun 10, 2019)

We are off and running.

Smith was a smooth operator in midfield when we played Wealdstone back in May. He's a unit too so hopefully adds a bit of midfield presence.

Monakana plays down the left.


----------



## YTC (Jun 10, 2019)

Going to be a busy week....


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 10, 2019)

YTC said:


> Going to be a busy week....



Ooh, you tease.


----------



## YTC (Jun 10, 2019)

Another for a dreary Monday.

Just confirming what was released a month ago by FIFC.


----------



## YTC (Jun 11, 2019)

And another one..



for those asking, retained listed should be out by end of the week.


----------



## Al Crane (Jun 11, 2019)

So taking Pink Panther's original list, I think the current squad looks like this:

*TBC:*
Dipo Akinyemi
Charlie Allen
Ashley Carew
Michael Chambers
Nyren Clunis
Preston Edwards
Jacob Erskine
Nathan Ferguson
Nathan Green
Caio Guimaraes
Simon Jorgensen
Sanchez Ming
Magnus Okuonghae
Michael Onovwigun
Jay Rich Baghuelou
Jamie Splatt
Aryan Tajbakhsh
Quade Taylor
Dominic Vose
*
Confirmed Signings:*
Ade Yusuff (forward)
Jeffrey Monakana (midfielder)
Christian Smith (midfielder)
Ryan Case (defender)

*Confirmed Departures:*
Dan Thompson
Anthony Cook
Luke Wanadio


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 11, 2019)

Oh dear! Should fit in well after the number of red cards and penalties we conceded last season:

FOOTBALL: Ryan Case has debut to forget in Oxford City defeat


----------



## WillClunas (Jun 11, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Oh dear! Should fit in well after the number of red cards and penalties we conceded last season:
> 
> FOOTBALL: Ryan Case has debut to forget in Oxford City defeat



Jonathan Woodgate, Real Madrid, 2005

A debut impossible to forget


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 11, 2019)

Another important (re)signing I've just noticed:

Gavin Rose agrees new long-term deal with Dulwich Hamlet


----------



## Son of Roy (Jun 11, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Another important (re)signing I've just noticed:
> 
> Gavin Rose agrees new long-term deal with Dulwich Hamlet



This is the best news of all. Gavin Rose (and Junior) are becoming as famous as Edgar Kail in Dulwich Hamlet history.


----------



## YTC (Jun 12, 2019)

And another one...


----------



## MrFouldsy (Jun 12, 2019)

Really sorry to see Chambers going.


----------



## bkbk (Jun 12, 2019)

Agreed, even if he had a tendency to frustrate me. 

I think Case is left footed (if I'm remembering correctly from the Oxford away game - I can't find a line up) so I'd wondered if this was on the cards.


----------



## bkbk (Jun 12, 2019)

Actually a bit gutted about this.


----------



## JoeBoy1959 (Jun 12, 2019)

NOOOOOO!!! Not Chambers. He's been fantastic. Anyone know where he's gone?


----------



## Pthorne (Jun 12, 2019)

Not sure how i’m going to break this news to my girlfriend.


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Jun 12, 2019)

bkbk said:


> Agreed, even if he had a tendency to frustrate me.
> 
> I think Case is left footed (if I'm remembering correctly from the Oxford away game - I can't find a line up) so I'd wondered if this was on the cards.


Case is right footed. Naturally a right back or a centre half. Can also play in the middle of the park as well.

There’s a 10min odd highlight reel of him when he was at Bath City in the 17/18 season. Fair to say the boy loves a challenge. Quite excited to see him. Thought it was a bit of a weird one considering his previous clubs and where they are in the country, perhaps he’s had a move? Similar situation to Byron Lawrence last season, but that obviously didn’t work out. Hope it’s a different story with Case.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 12, 2019)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Case is right footed. Naturally a right back or a centre half. Can also play in the middle of the park as well.
> 
> There’s a 10min odd highlight reel of him when he was at Bath City in the 17/18 season. Fair to say the boy loves a challenge. Quite excited to see him. Thought it was a bit of a weird one considering his previous clubs and where they are in the country, perhaps he’s had a move? Similar situation to Byron Lawrence last season, but that obviously didn’t work out. Hope it’s a different story with Case.


We definitely need a right back! Scrolling through some of the messages posted yesterday it looks like he's based at Basingstoke.


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Jun 13, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> We definitely need a right back! Scrolling through some of the messages posted yesterday it looks like he's based at Basingstoke.


Agreed! Right back seems to have been a position that we've 'ignored' over the last few seasons.

We've either never signed an out and out full back, or tried transforming a winger or a centre half into a full back. E.g Anthony Cook or Quade Taylor from last season.

Basingstoke, blimey that's a fair old bump.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Jun 13, 2019)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Basingstoke, blimey that's a fair old bump.



I was reading that as where he lived rather than played?????


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Jun 13, 2019)

Matt The Cab said:


> I was reading that as where he lived rather than played?????


So was I! A 4 hour round journey in a car... Bit of a bump.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 13, 2019)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> So was I! A 4 hour round journey in a car... Bit of a bump.


It's not unusual for players based in South London to play for clubs on the South Coast as far away as Havant or Eastleigh, not to mention the likes of Margate or Eastbourne.  Maybe he's moved recently, or in the process of moving?  He seems to be looking to make a career in football coaching and already has a UEFA B Licence, so maybe there's a role with Aspire Academy included?  Or perhaps it's just an attractive opportunity to work with Gavin & Junior, or the training schedule ties in with other commitments and ambitions?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 13, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> It's not unusual for players based in South London to play for clubs on the South Coast as far away as Havant or Eastleigh, not to mention the likes of Margate or Eastbourne.  Maybe he's moved recently, or in the process of moving?  He seems to be looking to make a career in football coaching and already has a UEFA B Licence, so maybe there's a role with Aspire Academy included?  Or perhaps it's just an attractive opportunity to work with Gavin & Junior, or the training schedule ties in with other commitments and ambitions?


Long gone are the days when a player would be local, sling their boots over their shoulder & stroll to a game!But seriously, we are a very big player at our level now, based on crowds, community engagement, quality of management & coaching as well as wages. Long gone are the days when your archetypal non league player would work a nine to five job & train two evenings a week. Many of our players/ players from bigger clubs at our level treat football as their main job, as in the one that pays the mortgage & puts food on the table, with a smaller part time job on the side, if at all.


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Jun 13, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Long gone are the days when a player would be local, sling their boots over their shoulder & stroll to a game!But seriously, we are a very big player at our level now, based on crowds, community engagement, quality of management & coaching as well as wages. Long gone are the days when your archetypal non league player would work a nine to five job & train two evenings a week. Many of our players/ players from bigger clubs at our level treat football as their main job, as in the one that pays the mortgage & puts food on the table, with a smaller part time job on the side, if at all.


Yeah exactly, I guess as a supporter its about coming to terms with this and understanding that we are going to attract a lot of players and this comes from various parts of the country, not just complete South London.

Be interested to see if we pick up any other players like this (distance wise). Agree with PP though, could be down to many different things.


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 13, 2019)

Jay-Rich Baghuelou has joined Welling:

Centre back signs on - Welling United FC


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 13, 2019)

AveryDave said:


> Jay-Rich Baghuelou has joined Welling:
> 
> Centre back signs on - Welling United FC


I'm surprised at that. He looks like a prospect to me and I'd like to think we can match what Welling can offer. Maybe he was promised likely starts that we couldn't guarantee?


----------



## RabbleLevi (Jun 13, 2019)

Jeffrey Monakana has made 101 first team appearances at the age of 25. That’s not to many for a player entering the second half of his career. Hope he can keep up with the new training regime. Apparently can play on both wings.

Sad to see Chambers go. A rock at the back, unplayable some days, a classy player. Sanchez Ming is still at the club but it looks like a new LB and RB are still needed.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 13, 2019)

RabbleLevi said:


> Jeffrey Monakana has made 101 first team appearances at the age of 25. That’s not to many for a player entering the second half of his career. Hope he can keep up with the new training regime.


Unfortunately a lot of players get to that sort of age these days without making a huge number of appearances. They start as academy players at relatively big clubs and get trapped in a cycle of playingfor development teams and going out on endless loan spells where they may be stuck on the bench for most of the time, then they get released and join a slightly smaller club and the cycle repeats until they find their true level. It happened to Ibra Sekajja before we signed him, and it more or less happened to Danny Carr, Quade Taylor and Michael Chambers in between each of them leaving us then rejoining several years later.


----------



## YTC (Jun 13, 2019)

aaand another:


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Jun 13, 2019)

RabbleLevi said:


> Jeffrey Monakana has made 101 first team appearances at the age of 25. That’s not to many for a player entering the second half of his career. Hope he can keep up with the new training regime. Apparently can play on both wings.
> 
> Sad to see Chambers go. A rock at the back, unplayable some days, a classy player. Sanchez Ming is still at the club but it looks like a new LB and RB are still needed.


Wikipedia isn't correct on that, he's definitely made more first team appearances than that. States he only played 1 game for Welling United during 17-18 season, however appears a fair bit in their match reports.

I think Chambers had a bit of an up/down season last season. I thought during promotion season him, Weatherstone and Hayles were brilliant all season round. Yes it was a step up, but I felt the consistency dropped from his performances. That said, I like the balance he gave us being left footed and whenever he wasn't playing it was quite noticeable in my opinion.

As mentioned before, Case is a right back so think we have got that covered. But definitely need a left back as I want to see Green play higher and wouldn't want Sanchez playing on his weaker side.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 13, 2019)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> I think Chambers had a bit of an up/down season last season. I thought during promotion season him, Weatherstone and Hayles were brilliant all season round. Yes it was a step up, but I felt the consistency dropped from his performances. That said, I like the balance he gave us being left footed and whenever he wasn't playing it was quite noticeable in my opinion.
> 
> As mentioned before, Case is a right back so think we have got that covered. But definitely need a left back as I want to see Green play higher and wouldn't want Sanchez playing on his weaker side.


I thought Chambers was having a decent season until he was made captain around Christmas (which coincided with us missing Okuonghae alongside him and Kargbo in front of them), then he made a couple of costly gaffes and got sent off at home to Chelmsford and struggled to regain his best form. He's very strong in the air though, and a good ball player, and the balance he gave on the left of the back three was crucial when we played that system. If we're going to play a flat back four it might be less vital to have a naturally left footed centre back as long as we have a decent left back. I'm not sure how comfortably Orlu might slot into that position. 

If Ming is retained it would be quite bizarre after the way he seemed to get frozen out 6 months ago.


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 13, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> I'm surprised at that. He looks like a prospect to me and I'd like to think we can match what Welling can offer. Maybe he was promised likely starts that we couldn't guarantee?



Was he offered a contract last season when he made the breakthrough to the first team?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 13, 2019)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Was he offered a contract last season when he made the breakthrough to the first team?


No idea but I'd have thought he might have been offered one for the forthcoming season.


----------



## Pinner Stones (Jun 13, 2019)

Christian Smith is an excellent addition for you. Robust in the middle of the park, but can play as well. I know Wealdstone wanted to keep him but he decided to move on, whether that was financial or otherwise I don’t know. He can play at the back as well. A very good signing for you.

Monakana is the typical mercurial winger, but he has pace and a decent delivery into the box. Our forwards were too inept to take advantage. One his day a good player. He was on a decent wedge with us.

Both players I think live either east or south London.


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Jun 14, 2019)

Crawley Town sign non-league attacking midfielder

Nathan Ferguson has gone to Crawley, best of luck!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 14, 2019)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Crawley Town sign non-league attacking midfielder
> 
> Nathan Ferguson has gone to Crawley, best of luck!


Hope he can make a go of that. A 3 year contract demonstrates faith and commitment on Crawley's part. I felt he had all the tools to be a Football League player - superb footballer and athlete - but somehow never fully blossomed with us. Maybe not quite confident or ruthless enough? I remember him playing against us for a very good Grays side 4 years ago and was a bit surprised he found himself back at our level so soon after getting picked up by a League club.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 14, 2019)

Pleased with this one. Proved his quality in our shirt last April:

Hunte Makes It Permanaent - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Jun 14, 2019)

Four Back For More. - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club

Preston, Aryan, Nyren and Quade all confirmed.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 14, 2019)

Aryan? Come on!


----------



## bkbk (Jun 14, 2019)

I think that leaves us a state of play as below:
*
19/20 Squad*
Preston Edwards (GK)
Quade Taylor (DEF)
Ryan Case (DEF)
Richard Orlu (DEF)
Aryan Tajbakhsh (MID)
Christian Smith (MID)
Kieran Monlouis (MID)
Connor Hunte (MID)
Jeffrey Monakana (MID)
Nyren Clunis (ATT)
Ade Yusuff (ATT)

*TBC*
Simon Jorgensen (GK)
Nathan Green (DEF)
Magnus Okuonghae (DEF)
Michael Onovwigun (MID)
Dominic Vose (MID)
Dipo Akinyemi (ATT)

*Departures*
Michael Chambers (DEF)
Jay Rich Baghuelou (DEF)
Anthony Cook (MID)
Luke Wanadio (MID)
Nathan Ferguson (MID)
Dan Thompson (ATT)


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 15, 2019)

Still no definite news on the majority of last season's squad.  Last year ten existing players were announced as staying around this time, although several more eventually remained; this time just four which suggests the eventual squad will show more changes overall than last year. Akinyemi, Green and Onovwigun had been confirmed this time last year (but not yet this time) as had Carew and Ming, who would appear unlikely to be retained after being transfer listed in January and not featuring since.  On the plus side I think only Byron Lawrence was a confirmed new signing this time last year, so we're well ahead on that score. 

Eleven players are now under contract for the new season, so we're about nine short of what we'll need come the start of August.  Of course there will be the inevitable triallists once the pre-season matches get underway, one or two of whom may be signed. I've included everyone in the list below who was part of the squad or still contracted to the club at the end of last season.

Retained:
*Nyren Clunis
Preston Edwards
Aryan Tajbakhsh
Quade Taylor*

Arrivals:
*Ryan Case (Oxford City)*
*Connor Hunte (Billericay Town)*
*Jeffrey Monakana (Wealdstone)*
*Kieran Monlouis (Hemel Hempstead)*
*Richard Orlu (Welling United)
Christian Smith (Wealdstone)
Ade Yusuff (Folkestone Invicta)*

Unconfirmed:
*Dipo Akinyemi
Charlie Allen
Ashley Carew
Jacob Erskine
Nathan Green
Caio Guimaraes
Simon Jorgensen
Sanchez Ming
Magnus Okuonghae
Michael Onovwigun
Jamie Splatt
Dominic Vose*

Loans expired:
*George Essuman*
*Jamie Mascoll*
*Luke Wanadio (Dartford)*

Departures:
*Michael Chambers*
*Anthony Cook*
*Nathan Ferguson (Crawley Town)*
*Jay Rich Baghuelou (Welling United)*
*Dan Thompson*


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2019)

Does anyone fancy writing a short piece for Buzz outlining all the players coming/going/staying to date? Be good to keep people up to date....


----------



## the 12th man (Jun 15, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Still no definite news on the majority of last season's squad.  Last year ten existing players were announced as staying around this time, although several more eventually remained; this time just four which suggests the eventual squad will show more changes overall than last year. Akinyemi, Green and Onovwigun had been confirmed this time last year (but not yet this time) as had Carew and Ming, who would appear unlikely to be retained after being transfer listed in January and not featuring since.  On the plus side I think only Byron Lawrence was a confirmed new signing this time last year, so we're well ahead on that score.
> 
> Eleven players are now under contract for the new season, so we're about nine short of what we'll need come the start of August.  Of course there will be the inevitable triallists once the pre-season matches get underway, one or two of whom may be signed. I've included everyone in the list below who was part of the squad or still contracted to the club at the end of last season.
> 
> ...



I was told that Magnus Okuonghae announced his retirement at the end of last season.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 15, 2019)

the 12th man said:


> I was told that Magnus Okuonghae announced his retirement at the end of last season.


That's a shame. I thought he had his best spell for us towards the end of the season, although I wouldn't have been surprised if we hadn't kept him on as he seemed a bit injury prone. I think he started a career outside football when he joined us, after being a full time professional all his adult life, so probably not a surprise if he needs to focus on that.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 16, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Still no definite news on the majority of last season's squad.  Last year ten existing players were announced as staying around this time, although several more eventually remained; this time just four which suggests the eventual squad will show more changes overall than last year. Akinyemi, Green and Onovwigun had been confirmed this time last year (but not yet this time) as had Carew and Ming, who would appear unlikely to be retained after being transfer listed in January and not featuring since.  On the plus side I think only Byron Lawrence was a confirmed new signing this time last year, so we're well ahead on that score.
> 
> Eleven players are now under contract for the new season, so we're about nine short of what we'll need come the start of August.  Of course there will be the inevitable triallists once the pre-season matches get underway, one or two of whom may be signed. I've included everyone in the list below who was part of the squad or still contracted to the club at the end of last season.
> 
> ...



Kiki Oshilaja to Welling Town. Think he made a handful of first team appearances. Can't remember if this was Cups or pre-season.

June Round-Up! - SCEFL


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 18, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> Kiki Oshilaja to Welling Town. Think he made a handful of first team appearances. Can't remember if this was Cups or pre-season.
> 
> June Round-Up! - SCEFL



Quite a bit of talent there but a very short fuse! Think it was mostly cup games the season before last but from looking at his Twitter feed was at Sheppey United at the end of last season.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 18, 2019)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Quite a bit of talent there but a very short fuse! Think it was mostly cup games the season before last but from looking at his Twitter feed was at Sheppey United at the end of last season.


3 first team appearances for the Hamlet, the last in 2017. He started last season with Carshalton Athletic and joined Thamesmead Town shortly before their demise, then moved somewhere else I can't remember before Sheppey. One for the "former players" thread rather than "Hamlet transfers Summer 2019".


----------



## bkbk (Jun 18, 2019)

Nathan Green has announced he is off due to work scheduling issues.

*Cries self to sleep*


----------



## bkbk (Jun 18, 2019)

He's signed for Welling along with Sanchez Ming.

Further five join Wings revolution - Welling United FC

:*(


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 19, 2019)

bkbk said:


> Nathan Green has announced he is off due to work scheduling issues.
> 
> *Cries self to sleep*


That's a blow. I think he works as a scaffolder so if the new training schedule includes extra mornings that's probably tipped the balance against him being able to stay with us.


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 19, 2019)

Updating Pink Panther's list in light of the further defections to Welling United. Given a good number of those on the Unconfirmed list weren't involved at the back end of the season, looks like a a lot of additions still to come:

Retained:
*Nyren Clunis
Preston Edwards
Aryan Tajbakhsh
Quade Taylor*

Arrivals:
*Ryan Case (Oxford City)*
*Connor Hunte (Billericay Town)*
*Jeffrey Monakana (Wealdstone)*
*Kieran Monlouis (Hemel Hempstead)*
*Richard Orlu (Welling United)
Christian Smith (Wealdstone)
Ade Yusuff (Folkestone Invicta)*

Unconfirmed:
*Dipo Akinyemi
Charlie Allen
Ashley Carew
Jacob Erskine
Caio Guimaraes
Simon Jorgensen
Magnus Okuonghae
Michael Onovwigun
Jamie Splatt
Dominic Vose*

Loans expired:
*George Essuman*
*Jamie Mascoll*
*Luke Wanadio (Dartford)*

Departures:
*Michael Chambers*
*Anthony Cook*
*Nathan Ferguson (Crawley Town)*
*Nathan Green (Welling United)*
*Sanchez Ming (Welling United)
Jay Rich Baghuelou (Welling United)*
*Dan Thompson*


----------



## RabbleLevi (Jun 19, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> That's a blow. I think he works as a scaffolder so if the new training schedule includes extra mornings that's probably tipped the balance against him being able to stay with us.



Nathan Green will be missed but it does show how far we have come that Welling would snap up one of our star players because of a training schedule issue. It feels like We are heading in the right direction, just hope we can attract some quality to replace Green and Ming.


----------



## scousedom (Jun 19, 2019)

All the Nathans left the Dulwich
Cry yourself to slee-eep


----------



## liamdhfc (Jun 19, 2019)

AveryDave said:


> Updating Pink Panther's list in light of the further defections to Welling United. Given a good number of those on the Unconfirmed list weren't involved at the back end of the season, looks like a a lot of additions still to come:
> 
> Reckon you'll only see one of those on the unconfirmed list.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 19, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> That's a blow. I think he works as a scaffolder so if the new training schedule includes extra mornings that's probably tipped the balance against him being able to stay with us.



That's a massive loss. One of the best players of the Gavin era. We're gonna need one heck of a left back/left winger to replace him.


----------



## liamdhfc (Jun 19, 2019)

Reckon you'll only see one(max 2) of those on the unconfirmed list. 

Expect to see a few more to be announced at start of July when contracts expire for those on full time contracts


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 19, 2019)

liamdhfc said:


> Reckon you'll only see one(max 2) of those on the unconfirmed list.
> 
> Expect to see a few more to be announced at start of July when contracts expire for those on full time contracts



I hope it's Dipo, but I'd lay my house on it being Vose.

Gutted for Erskine, but then again we'll probably resign him in February when Yussuff has broken his leg and we've come to the realisation that Quade can't play as a false nine. I look forward to his imminent return.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 19, 2019)

RabbleLevi said:


> Nathan Green will be missed but it does show how far we have come that Welling would snap up one of our star players because of a training schedule issue. It feels like We are heading in the right direction, just hope we can attract some quality to replace Green and Ming.


Yes, and as explained by Liam, the fact that further announcements can't be publicised until existing full-time contracts expire at the end of June suggests that those players are coming direct from National Division or Football League clubs, and possibly around half a dozen of them. So whilst we're all impatient to hear of new signings I think they're likely to be worth waiting for, on paper at least!

Akinyemi or Vose seems most likely to be the one existing player yet to be confirmed, possibly both if it's the "max 2". Or I guess someone else (Allen?) might hang around for pre-season on a trial basis.


----------



## liamdhfc (Jun 19, 2019)

Keep an eye on Twitter for announcements from the club about other signings


----------



## MrFab_JP (Jun 19, 2019)

Green gone, what a shame.


----------



## pinknblue (Jun 19, 2019)

Well, we've basically lost our entire defence apart from Quade and he's probably the one I'd have been least disappointed to see go! I'm just not sure where his best position is but I thought he was poor at right back so I don't want to see him there! Green, Ming and Chambers are all huge losses in my book especially Nathan Green. Welling have got two excellent players there! It's strange how we were weaker defensively last year than we were in our promotion season; we really don't want another repetition of that this year! These guys are not going to be easy to replace but I guess the new training schedule must have had an effect on some players with other jobs/businesses of their own. 

Really hope that we retain Dipo if we're only retaining one more from last season. I think he's quality player and is only going to get better with more game time and experience. I can easily see him scoring 20+ this season if he gets a good run in the team. I'm also happy that we've signed a proven goalscorer (Yussuf) even though his goal have been at Isthmian level. I'm delighted that we've retained Aryan and signed Connor Hunte permanently. I thought they were superb for us towards the end of last season. I'm also very happy that Preston and Nyren are still here; I'm unashamedly a big fan of both!


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 19, 2019)

Vose is being kept on.

It's not looking good for Dipo then.


----------



## bkbk (Jun 19, 2019)

Danny Mills in. Was with Welling last year.

After the Green/Ming news came in last night I was perusing the Welling website and funnily enough wondered if we'd end up going after Mills. I couldn't see him having sorted a club and we were looking light on forwards.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 19, 2019)

bkbk said:


> Danny Mills in. Was with Welling last year.
> 
> After the Green/Ming news came in last night I was perusing the Welling website and funnily enough wondered if we'd end up going after Mills. I couldn't see him having sorted a club and we were looking light on forwards.



I'd say that's the end of Dipo then. Mills and Yussuff won't have signed to sit on the bench and I doubt Dipo will hang around for a repeat of last season.

Mills has a massive reputation, but I can't say I was that impressed when I saw him last season.


----------



## liamdhfc (Jun 19, 2019)

Think Mills is a great fit for us. Big and strong and holds the ball up. A player I know we have wanted for some time and ripped us apart when at Whitehawk.

I'd like to see Dipo back, but if offers are made and players don't respond positively then we have to mopve on.


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Jun 19, 2019)

bkbk said:


> Danny Mills in. Was with Welling last year.
> 
> After the Green/Ming news came in last night I was perusing the Welling website and funnily enough wondered if we'd end up going after Mills. I couldn't see him having sorted a club and we were looking light on forwards.


Big signing, like the look of this a lot. Makes me wonder are we gonna go with a 2 up front? Didn't have a great season last year, scoring 9 in 36 - but can't argue with his record. He destroyed us when he was at Whitehawk and has a lot of experience at this level and higher. Very excited by this.

I will be disappointed if Dipo has gone, don't feel he was ever properly given a real shot. I do hope we can keep hold of him, but I doubt we will given the signings.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 19, 2019)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Big signing, like the look of this a lot. Makes me wonder are we gonna go with a 2 up front? Didn't have a great season last year, scoring 9 in 36 - but can't argue with his record. He destroyed us when he was at Whitehawk and has a lot of experience at this level and higher. Very excited by this.
> 
> I will be disappointed if Dipo has gone, don't feel he was ever properly given a real shot. I do hope we can keep hold of him, but I doubt we will given the signings.


Sometimes though you have to wonder why players go? They might get a reasonable offer, then ask for more money, or think they can achieve more elsewhere. It’s not always as simple as saying they’ve ‘been let go’.


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Jun 19, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Sometimes though you have to wonder why players go? They might get a reasonable offer, then ask for more money, or think they can achieve more elsewhere. It’s not always as simple as saying they’ve ‘been let go’.


Agreed. I'm not disappointed in Dipo, or the management for him going. I'm disappointed as a fan losing a good player for my football club.

Not suggesting he's been 'let go'. All will be revealed though!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 19, 2019)

bkbk said:


> Danny Mills in. Was with Welling last year.
> 
> After the Green/Ming news came in last night I was perusing the Welling website and funnily enough wondered if we'd end up going after Mills. I couldn't see him having sorted a club and we were looking light on forwards.


I'm fairly sure I heard we went for him last year but he was trying to negotiate a pay off from Ebbsfleet for the final year of a 2 year contract. Then Steve King landed the Welling job so he went there, having been a key member of his Whitehawk team in the past. He's announced as joining from Ebbsfleet so he must have spent the entire season on loan to Welling in the end. I recall him scoring a hat-trick against us for Whitehawk in the FA Cup in 2015/16 and he was a real handful. Straight replacement for Dan Thompson.


----------



## StillOnFire (Jun 19, 2019)

Shame on losing Nathan Green, big fan whether I've seen him play. Very physical and gets forward brilliantly. Although I'm impressed so far with the signings so far, certainly a step up from last season.


----------



## StillOnFire (Jun 19, 2019)

Any chance on a loan deal for Allassani?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 19, 2019)

StillOnFire said:


> Any chance on a loan deal for Allassani?



No.


----------



## StillOnFire (Jun 19, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> No.


I meant it slightly tongue in cheek, but was a proper fan when I saw him in the Isthmian promotion season.


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 20, 2019)

Was something that was bound to happen as the Hamlet moves away from the old “semi pro” set up on to a more “professional” set up... (Nathan Green moving on that is... presumably means Welling are not “full time” like Dulwich aim to be?)


----------



## bkbk (Jun 20, 2019)

Departing Dulwich Hamlet defender could end up with League Two move

Hope Michael gets himself a good move. Sounds like he might have a few options.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 24, 2019)

Another one arrives 

Chapman Agrees Terms - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Jun 24, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Another one arrives
> 
> Chapman Agrees Terms - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


Fair enough, never heard of him so can't really comment. Look forward to seeing him.


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 24, 2019)

Updated list:

Retained:
*Nyren Clunis
Preston Edwards
Aryan Tajbakhsh
Quade Taylor*
*Dominic Vose*

Arrivals:
*Ryan Case (Oxford City)*
*Ben Chapman (Gillingham)
Connor Hunte (Billericay Town)*
*Danny Mills (Ebbsfleet United)
Jeffrey Monakana (Wealdstone)*
*Kieran Monlouis (Hemel Hempstead)*
*Richard Orlu (Welling United)
Christian Smith (Wealdstone)
Ade Yusuff (Folkestone Invicta)*

Unconfirmed:
*Dipo Akinyemi
Charlie Allen
Ashley Carew
Jacob Erskine
Caio Guimaraes
Simon Jorgensen
Magnus Okuonghae
Michael Onovwigun
Jamie Splatt*

Loans expired:
*George Essuman*
*Jamie Mascoll*
*Luke Wanadio (Dartford)*

Departures:
*Michael Chambers*
*Anthony Cook*
*Nathan Ferguson (Crawley Town)*
*Nathan Green (Welling United)*
*Sanchez Ming (Welling United)
Jay Rich Baghuelou (Welling United)*
*Dan Thompson (Kingstonian)*


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 25, 2019)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Fair enough, never heard of him so can't really comment. Look forward to seeing him.



Interesting point here is the use of the 12th Man fund to sign him.  In the past the fund has been drawn on much later in the season (with exception of last season's dire needs), so quite surprised to see this being funded so early.  Change in approach?


----------



## RabbleLevi (Jun 25, 2019)

Has a fee been paid for Nathan Ferguson? Crawley are a league side, Ferguson is a young, powerful attacking player. Surely worth a bob...don’t want to see him go, let alone for nothing...


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 25, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> Interesting point here is the use of the 12th Man fund to sign him.  In the past the fund has been drawn on much later in the season (with exception of last season's dire needs), so quite surprised to see this being funded so early.  Change in approach?



Possible that the majority of the remaining budget has been assigned to players yet to be announced, and the opportunity to sign Chapman came up and was decided too good to turn down?

I’m absolutely guessing there, by the way.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 25, 2019)

RabbleLevi said:


> Has a fee been paid for Nathan Ferguson? Crawley are a league side, Ferguson is a young, powerful attacking player. Surely worth a bob...don’t want to see him go, let alone for nothing...


There is a fee, I saw it confirmed by a club director somewhere (probably on Facebook) but the figure is unlikely to be publicly disclosed.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 25, 2019)

AveryDave said:


> Possible that the majority of the remaining budget has been assigned to players yet to be announced, and the opportunity to sign Chapman came up and was decided too good to turn down?
> 
> I’m absolutely guessing there, by the way.


I can't find the link now, but I found a local news article from around four weeks ago stating that Ben was one of several Gillingham players to be offered a new contract by the club, although they were without a manager at that time. So either he turned it down, or the new manager was appointed before he could sign it and it was agreed he should leave.


----------



## Cat Daisy (Jun 25, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> I can't find the link now, but I found a local news article from around four weeks ago stating that Ben was one of several Gillingham players to be offered a new contract by the club, although they were without a manager at that time. So either he turned it down, or the new manager was appointed before he could sign it and it was agreed he should leave.



Isn't their new manager Steve Evans? Very good judgement to move on, I'd say.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 25, 2019)

Cat Daisy said:


> Isn't their new manager Steve Evans? Very good judgement to move on, I'd say.


Yes. Found the link I mentioned earlier:

Tom Eaves and Tomas Holy offered new contracts by Gillingham


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 25, 2019)

YTC said:


> aaand another:



Orlu could be a good signing for you guys. He's solid and experienced, and as long as you expect him to do nothing more than kick/head the ball away from your goal on a regular basis then he'll do that well.

However, he can't pass a football for shit. So don't ask him to, otherwise your goals against column will start looking pretty scary. It's a shame our manager in 2017/18 couldn't work that out, otherwise we probably wouldn't have been relegated.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 25, 2019)

Cardinal said:


> Orlu could be a good signing for you guys. He's solid and experienced, and as long as you expect him to do nothing more than kick/head the ball away from your goal on a regular basis then he'll do that well.
> 
> However, he can't pass a football for shit. So don't ask him to, otherwise your goals against column will start looking pretty scary. It's a shame our manager in 2017/18 couldn't work that out, otherwise we probably wouldn't have been relegated.



Unusual signing then if that's correct, given that Gav has a clear preference for defensive players that CAN do more than just defend. I guess Wetherstone was a bit limited on ball, but was dangerous at set plays.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 26, 2019)

Competition for the goalkeeper's shirt now:

Keeper Comes In From The Orient  - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 26, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Competition for the goalkeeper's shirt now:
> 
> Keeper Comes In From The Orient  - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club



Weirdly, this feels like the biggest indication yet of the change in direction the club is taking this season.

We've got two goalkeepers signed on contract for the year seemingly with the intent of creating genuine competition for the role, compared to having a reserve keeper on standby and bringing them in only when needed because the clear first choice wasn't available in seasons past.

The biggest challenge will surely be getting all these new players bedded in and playing as a team, but if that can be tackled quickly we could be in for an interesting season.


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 27, 2019)

Magnus the latest to swap SE22 for DA16 - are Welling the new Merstham (or should that be Kingstonian)?

Wings seal triple deal - Welling United FC


----------



## YTC (Jun 27, 2019)

Weird, he told us he was retiring...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 27, 2019)

AveryDave said:


> Magnus the latest to swap SE22 for DA16 - are Welling the new Merstham (or should that be Kingstonian)?
> 
> Wings seal triple deal - Welling United FC



He's the only one of the three who manages to look pleased to be there!


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 27, 2019)

YTC said:


> Weird, he told us he was retiring...



That's very weird. I wonder if Gav knew about this, or if this will be a surprise to him too...


----------



## YTC (Jun 27, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> That's very weird. I wonder if Gav knew about this, or if this will be a surprise to him too...



As far as I'm aware he was given a round of applause by the team for his career at the end of the season...


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 27, 2019)

YTC said:


> As far as I'm aware he was given a round of applause by the team for his career at the end of the season...


If that was two months ago perhaps he's just changed his mind? He had a loan spell at Welling before joining us so he's already  acquainted with people there, not to mention the other three players they've just signed from us!


----------



## YTC (Jun 27, 2019)

The new Merstham is real.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 27, 2019)

YTC said:


> The new Merstham is real.


Mersting United.


----------



## blueheaven (Jun 27, 2019)

AveryDave said:


> Weirdly, this feels like the biggest indication yet of the change in direction the club is taking this season.
> 
> We've got two goalkeepers signed on contract for the year seemingly with the intent of creating genuine competition for the role, compared to having a reserve keeper on standby and bringing them in only when needed because the clear first choice wasn't available in seasons past.
> 
> The biggest challenge will surely be getting all these new players bedded in and playing as a team, but if that can be tackled quickly we could be in for an interesting season.



Perhaps it also means we'll put a goalie on the bench next season? I'd definitely be in favour of that.


----------



## pettyboy (Jun 27, 2019)

blueheaven said:


> Perhaps it also means we'll put a goalie on the bench next season? I'd definitely be in favour of that.



Or two, if we want to avoid a repeat of Weston


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 27, 2019)

blueheaven said:


> Perhaps it also means we'll put a goalie on the bench next season? I'd definitely be in favour of that.


One thought occurred to me. Is the number of permitted substitutes on the teamsheet going to be raised from 5 to 7 in line with higher leagues and the FA Cup?

Charlie Grainger is aged 23 and was in Orient's first team squad for 5 seasons, so I'd say he's come here with a clear intention of becoming first choice sooner rather than later. 



pettyboy said:


> Or two, if we want to avoid a repeat of Weston


Weird that Cook and Thompson each finished his Hamlet career playing in goal in the same match.


----------



## YTC (Jun 27, 2019)

Another Addition!


----------



## Al Crane (Jun 27, 2019)

YTC said:


> Another Addition!




Like this a lot. He was a bit unlucky at Dover, possibly due to age and inexperience but he seems a pretty good fit at full back.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 27, 2019)

Its nice that the link to twitter is posted here. That is all. Makes it easier for me. Thank you.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jun 27, 2019)

YTC said:


> As far as I'm aware he was given a round of applause by the team for his career at the end of the season...


Genuinely heard him give a very short speech announcing it on the coach!!


----------



## StephenMac (Jun 27, 2019)

They've got themselves a cracking player for 15 games this season.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 27, 2019)

YTC said:


> Another Addition!




Are there any more in the pipeline, YTC?


----------



## scousedom (Jun 27, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Are there any more in the pipeline, YTC?


Am sure he’ll be doing his one man Follow Friday  act on Twitter tomorrow!
I make that 16 confirmed now? With 6 or so unconfirmed who were at the Club last year but haven’t announced elsewhere...? What would be the right target squad size do you think, 22...?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 27, 2019)

scousedom said:


> Am sure he’ll be doing his one man Follow Friday  act on Twitter tomorrow!
> I make that 16 confirmed now? With 6 or so unconfirmed who were at the Club last year but haven’t announced elsewhere...? What would be the right target squad size do you think, 22...?


I assume the 16 so far confirmed have all signed contracts. I reckon we normally carry around 22 in total including a few non-contract and one or two promoted from the academy. Then there will always be a few triallists during pre-season which may throw up an opportunity to sign someone useful.

With a large influx there's always the danger one or two won't be quite right one way or another (e.g. Lawrence, Pappoe, Figueira last year) and will agree to leave or need to be placed somewhere on loan so we can afford someone else. Maybe another 2 or 3 could be confirmed but I reckon we'll want to give ourselves a bit of room for manoeuvre until the season actually gets underway.


----------



## RabbleLevi (Jun 28, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> I assume the 16 so far confirmed have all signed contracts. I reckon we normally carry around 22 in total including a few non-contract and one or two promoted from the academy. Then there will always be a few triallists during pre-season which may throw up an opportunity to sign someone useful.
> 
> With a large influx there's always the danger one or two won't be quite right one way or another (e.g. Lawrence, Pappoe, Figueira last year) and will agree to leave or need to be placed somewhere on loan so we can afford someone else. Maybe another 2 or 3 could be confirmed but I reckon we'll want to give ourselves a bit of room for manoeuvre until the season actually gets underway.



We could sign some quality on loan as well, and with a more intense training regime should have access to better players. Still need a LB and another attacker.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 28, 2019)

RabbleLevi said:


> We could sign some quality on loan as well, and with a more intense training regime should have access to better players. Still need a LB and another attacker.



I think Connors is the new left back, RabbleLevi. I'd say we'd need another centre half and a wide player to cover right back and/or one of the wings.


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Jun 28, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I think Connors is the new left back, RabbleLevi. I'd say we'd need another centre half and a wide player to cover right back and/or one of the wings.


Yeah, Connors is the left back. Desperately need 1/2 new centre backs IMO, I love Quade but he wasn't making our team week in, week out last season even when we were playing three at the back at some points! Wingers we look light, only have Clunis and Monakana at the mo. Hunte can do it, but I think he looked much more threatening in the 10.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 28, 2019)

RabbleLevi said:


> We could sign some quality on loan as well, and with a more intense training regime should have access to better players. Still need a LB and another attacker.



What is the training regime going to be? (Other than full-time).


----------



## scousedom (Jun 28, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> What is the training regime going to be? (Other than full-time).


Jazz pilates.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 28, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> What is the training regime going to be? (Other than full-time).


I saw three mornings a week mentioned somewhere in relation to Nathan Green not being able to commit. Whether or not there are any afternoon or evening sessions in addition I'm not sure.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 28, 2019)

If we were playing a match tomorrow I reckon we could field the following side. (For the sake of simplicity I've given preference to those remaining from last season.)

1 Edwards 
2 Case
3 Connors 
4 Tajbakhsh 
5 Taylor 
6 Orlu
7 Clunis 
8 Vose
9 Mills
10 Hunte
11 Monakana

Subs:
Grainger 
Monlouis
Smith 
Chapman 
Yusuff


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 28, 2019)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Yeah, Connors is the left back. Desperately need 1/2 new centre backs IMO, I love Quade but he wasn't making our team week in, week out last season even when we were playing three at the back at some points! Wingers we look light, only have Clunis and Monakana at the mo. Hunte can do it, but I think he looked much more threatening in the 10.



Agree re: Quade. His best performances last season came when he was playing in midfield! I hope he gets another chance in there.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jul 1, 2019)

Anyone got time to do a quick update of the retained/signed/departed list? Cheers


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 1, 2019)

Retained:
*Nyren Clunis*
*Preston Edwards*
*Aryan Tajbakhsh*
*Quade Taylor*
*Dominic Vose*

Arrivals:
*Ryan Case (Oxford City)*
*Ben Chapman (Gillingham)*
*Jack Connors (Dover Athletic)*
*Charlie Grainger (Leyton Orient)*
*Connor Hunte (Billericay Town)*
*Danny Mills (Ebbsfleet United)*
*Jeffrey Monakana (Wealdstone)*
*Kieran Monlouis (Hemel Hempstead)*
*Richard Orlu (Welling United)*
*Christian Smith (Wealdstone)*
*Ade Yusuff (Folkestone Invicta)*

Unconfirmed:
*Dipo Akinyemi*
*Charlie Allen*
*Ashley Carew*
*Jacob Erskine*
*Caio Guimaraes*
*Simon Jorgensen*
*Michael Onovwigun*
*Jamie Splatt*

Loans expired:
*George Essuman (released by Torquay United)*
*Jamie Mascoll*
*Luke Wanadio (Dartford)*

Departures:
*Michael Chambers (Carlisle United - triallist)*
*Anthony Cook (Welling United)*
*Nathan Ferguson (Crawley Town)*
*Nathan Green (Welling United)*
*Sanchez Ming (Welling United)*
*Magnus Okuonghae (Welling United)*
*Jay Rich Baghuelou (Welling United)*
*Dan Thompson (Kingstonian)*



Bugpowder Dust said:


> Anyone got time to do a quick update of the retained/signed/departed list? Cheers


I think that's it so far. I'd been waiting to see whether anything was announced today as a lot of full-time players' contracts will have officially expired yesterday.

*Anyone heard anything on Chambers and Cook joining new clubs? I don't do Twitter, but as each announced his departure via that medium presumably they'll spill the beans on their next moves the same way.

*updated as per responses below


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Jul 1, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Retained:
> *Nyren Clunis*
> *Preston Edwards*
> *Aryan Tajbakhsh*
> ...



Cook has joined Welling...


----------



## Sam Steele (Jul 1, 2019)

Michael Chambers is on trial at Carlisle


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 1, 2019)

Wow, didn’t recognise chambers there!


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jul 1, 2019)

Cheers PP



Pink Panther said:


> Retained:
> *Nyren Clunis*
> *Preston Edwards*
> *Aryan Tajbakhsh*
> ...


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 1, 2019)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Cook has joined Welling...


Hasn't been mentioned on their website or forum yet but they seem to like "saving up" their new signing announcements and doing several at a time.



Cyclodunc said:


> Wow, didn’t recognise chambers there!


They seem to have found a picture of Dumebi Dumaka playing for Grays against a Welling team that may well have included Michael Chambers, who was there that season. Which one they think is Chambers is anyone's guess. He is currently at Carlisle though

MANAGER: These lads have an opportunity to show us what they can do

Hope it works out and he gets signed. We often have raw young players going on trial during the season and it usually amounts to nothing. However I think having 3 years of regular men's football with us behind him should stand him in good stead, wheras one of the other triallists in that group has played for Everton academy and Cardiff development team, plus a loan spell at Hereford; the players we sign with that sort of background often seem to need a bit of rehabilitation or acclimatisation.


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 1, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Hasn't been mentioned on their website or forum yet but they seem to like "saving up" their new signing announcements and doing several at a time.



They must like him - he’s got his own announcement:

Cook becomes a Wing - Welling United FC


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 1, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> They seem to have found a picture of Dumebi Dumaka playing for Grays against a Welling team that may well have included Michael Chambers, who was there that season. Which one they think is Chambers is anyone's guess. He is currently at Carlisle though



He's the guy marking DD


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 1, 2019)

AveryDave said:


> They must like him - he’s got his own announcement:
> 
> Cook becomes a Wing - Welling United FC



They were busting a gut to get him before we did last summer!


----------



## Dodger (Jul 2, 2019)

Erskine was in a video of the first day of training put up on the clubs social media today. None of the other uncomfirmeds were.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 2, 2019)

Dodger said:


> Erskine was in a video of the first day of training put up on the clubs social media today. None of the other uncomfirmeds were.



 Erskine = Legend


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 2, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Erskine = Legend


Looks like you can’t spell Erhun!


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 2, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Looks like you can’t spell Erhun!



Needs to come back just as many times


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jul 2, 2019)

So Welling have the same amount of last season's Dulwich team as we have!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 2, 2019)

Jimbob73 said:


> So Welling have the same amount of last season's Dulwich team as we have!


Yep, the ones that don’t suit us this season. I think we’ll finish above Welling...


----------



## liamdhfc (Jul 2, 2019)

Jimbob73 said:


> So Welling have the same amount of last season's Dulwich team as we have!


Team that finished 14th and only 2 of the 5 started every game they were available to play in.


----------



## YTC (Jul 3, 2019)

Erskine was not at training on Tuesday.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 3, 2019)

YTC said:


> Erskine was not at training on Tuesday.



Extreme Sadface


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 3, 2019)

YTC said:


> Erskine was not at training on Tuesday.



Hi YTC. How do I get a refund on my season ticket?


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jul 3, 2019)

liamdhfc said:


> Team that finished 14th and only 2 of the 5 started every game they were available to play in.



So definitely Dulwich rejects then?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 3, 2019)

liamdhfc said:


> Team that finished 14th and only 2 of the 5 started every game they were available to play in.


But only 1 of the 5 we've retained started every game he was available to play in.

I think most of those who went to Welling could still have played his part in a stronger Hamlet squad, but the transition to a new training regime has probably played a part in some of the departures. And if the manager simply didn't see one or two as part of the future that's his prerogative.

I know very little about most of the newcomers but we've always made continuous progress from one season to the next under Gavin Rose, which is a notable achievement for me. Most managers spending ten years in the same job will have experienced a season or two with a significantly lower performance than the previous season before trying to rebuild again, and that hasn't happened with us.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Jul 3, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> but we've always made continuous progress from one season to the next under Gavin Rose, which is a notable achievement for me. Most managers spending ten years in the same job will have experienced a season or two with a significantly lower performance than the previous season before trying to rebuild again, and that hasn't happened with us.



Like this, a lot!


----------



## bkbk (Jul 5, 2019)

New CB spotted in one of the pre-season vids?


----------



## NPDHFC (Jul 5, 2019)

That’ll be A Trialist


----------



## Matt The Cab (Jul 5, 2019)

NPDHFC said:


> That’ll be A Trialist



Didn't he blag a free trip to Hamburg last season... fool us once blah, blah, blah


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 7, 2019)

Michael Chambers' trial with Carlisle seems to have amounted to nothing as he reportedly played as a triallist for Wrexham against Fleetwood on Friday evening. 

Meanwhile Carlisle have just offered a one year contract to a far more experienced player for the same position, which really illustrates the gamble someone at our level is taking in hoping to win a contract at a bigger club in this way:

CONTRACT: Experienced defender joins the Blues


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 7, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Michael Chambers' trial with Carlisle seems to have amounted to nothing as he reportedly played as a triallist for Wrexham against Fleetwood on Friday evening.
> 
> Meanwhile Carlisle have just offered a one year contract to a far more experienced player for the same position, which really illustrates the gamble someone at our level is taking in hoping to win a contract at a bigger club in this way:
> 
> CONTRACT: Experienced defender joins the Blues



He's still welcome back at Carlisle apparently.

MANAGER: He had the offer of a trial at another club


----------



## scousedom (Jul 7, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Michael Chambers' trial with Carlisle seems to have amounted to nothing as he reportedly played as a triallist for Wrexham against Fleetwood on Friday evening.
> 
> Meanwhile Carlisle have just offered a one year contract to a far more experienced player for the same position, which really illustrates the gamble someone at our level is taking in hoping to win a contract at a bigger club in this way:
> 
> CONTRACT: Experienced defender joins the Blues


He’ll be in Chester by Friday...


----------



## the 12th man (Jul 7, 2019)

George Essuman turned out for Braintree yesterday.



Pink Panther said:


> Retained:
> *Nyren Clunis*
> *Preston Edwards*
> *Aryan Tajbakhsh*
> ...


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 7, 2019)

It appears Jamie Mascoll is currently a free agent as of 1st July. I guess he may get an offer from a League club, having just been released by a club newly promoted to the Second Division.

I assume the 16 players we've announced have all signed contracts, in which case I imagine there will be no further definite announcements at least  until after the first few pre-season matches. Given the intense schedule over the next week I expect there will be quite a few additional players featuring on a trial basis, and maybe one or two of those still unaccounted for from last season?

Confirmed:
*Nyren Clunis*
*Preston Edwards*
*Aryan Tajbakhsh*
*Quade Taylor*
*Dominic Vose*
*Ryan Case (Oxford City)*
*Ben Chapman (Gillingham)*
*Jack Connors (Dover Athletic)*
*Charlie Grainger (Leyton Orient)*
*Connor Hunte (Billericay Town)*
** David Ijaha (Welling United)*
*Danny Mills (Ebbsfleet United)*
*Jeffrey Monakana (Wealdstone)*
*Kieran Monlouis (Hemel Hempstead)*
*Richard Orlu (Welling United)*
*Christian Smith (Wealdstone)*
*Ade Yusuff (Folkestone Invicta)*

** updated *

Unconfirmed:
*Dipo Akinyemi*
*Charlie Allen*
*Ashley Carew*
*Jacob Erskine*
*Caio Guimaraes*
*Simon Jorgensen*
*Michael Onovwigun*
*Jamie Splatt*

Loans expired:
*George Essuman (Braintree Town)*
*Jamie Mascoll (released by Charlton Athletic)*
*Luke Wanadio (Dartford)*

Departures:
*Michael Chambers (Wrexham - triallist)*
*Anthony Cook (Welling United)*
*Nathan Ferguson (Crawley Town)*
*Nathan Green (Welling United)*
*Sanchez Ming (Welling United)*
*Magnus Okuonghae (Welling United)*
*Jay Rich Baghuelou (Welling United)*
*Dan Thompson (Kingstonian)*


----------



## YTC (Jul 8, 2019)

The Dulwich/Welling merry go round continues. Feel like we're getting the better end of the deal mind.


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Jul 8, 2019)

YTC said:


> The Dulwich/Welling merry go round continues. Feel like we're getting the better end of the deal mind.



Remember this bloke clear as day from the games last season and if I'm being honest I wasn't impressed. Constantly winging, very aggressive but in the wrong ways. However, I'm hoping that he's one of those players that you hate playing against, but love having on your side. I hope that is the case.

He's got a good CV and obviously isn't the worst player in the world, so if this is what it takes to get us up then I'm all for it.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 8, 2019)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Remember this bloke clear as day from the games last season and if I'm being honest I wasn't impressed. Constantly winging, very aggressive but in the wrong ways. However, I'm hoping that he's one of those players that you hate playing against, but love having on your side. I hope that is the case.


Was he the number 4 who was trying to referee the game on the opening day of the season? I suppose he'll be less irritating in our colours.


----------



## pettyboy (Jul 8, 2019)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Remember this bloke clear as day from the games last season and if I'm being honest I wasn't impressed. Constantly winging, very aggressive but in the wrong ways. However, I'm hoping that he's one of those players that you hate playing against, but love having on your side. I hope that is the case.
> 
> He's got a good CV and obviously isn't the worst player in the world, so if this is what it takes to get us up then I'm all for it.



Hoping for a few of these as well


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Jul 8, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Was he the number 4 who was trying to referee the game on the opening day of the season? I suppose he'll be less irritating in our colours.


I wasn't at the first game of the season, but yes that's him.


----------



## Latahs (Jul 8, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> Hoping for a few of these as well




Good to see my favourite gate in non-league making a cameo there...


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 8, 2019)

YTC said:


> The Dulwich/Welling merry go round continues. Feel like we're getting the better end of the deal mind.




Strange one this. What do we need another midfield destroyer for when we already have Smith and Tajbakhsh? How are we going to fit all these central midfielders on the pitch (Monlouis, Chapman, Vose)?

He was an extremely dislikeable individual for Welling, too. How about we just give him back to Welling and they give Green back to us?


----------



## liamdhfc (Jul 8, 2019)

I think it's clear we will have far more leadership this season with a strong central midfield that can play and battle. 

As for Green, though sad to see him go, if he couldn't do the training there was no choice.

Think we've definitely got the better of the Welling/Dulwich trades.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 8, 2019)

liamdhfc said:


> I think it's clear we will have far more leadership this season with a strong central midfield that can play and battle.
> 
> As for Green, though sad to see him go, if he couldn't do the training there was no choice.
> 
> Think we've definitely got the better of the Welling/Dulwich trades.



Six central midfielders is odd though, especially at this level. There's no way all six will stick around for very long. The only thing I can think is that Ijaha will play at centre half with Orlu, given that the only other centre half we have is Quade.

Then again, Erskine can play at centre back so I suspect that's where he'll slot in. Dodger seemed confident he saw him in the first video and I'm sure he was furiously peddling away at the back of that spin class. This has got 'YTC Saatchi-esque marketing ploy' written all over it.


----------



## YTC (Jul 8, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Six central midfielders is odd though, especially at this level. There's no way all six will stick around for very long. The only thing I can think is that Ijaha will play at centre half with Orlu, given that the only other centre half we have is Quade.
> 
> Then again, Erskine can play at centre back so I suspect that's where he'll slot in. Dodger seemed confident he saw him in the first video and I'm sure he was furiously peddling away at the back of that spin class. This has got 'YTC Saatchi-esque marketing ploy' written all over it.



You're seeing things mate. Remember Ijaha plays defence too, so can be utilised as a CB I believe, as he was when scoring the above goal for Whitehawk.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 8, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> How are we going to fit all these central midfielders on the pitch (Monlouis, Chapman, Vose)?



How will we ever choose one of those to sit on the bench? So so tough.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 8, 2019)

liamdhfc said:


> I think it's clear we will have far more leadership this season with a strong central midfield that can play and battle.


This was the biggest flaw in last season's squad for me, far more so than not having sufficient individual footballing ability in any position. We lost Beaney, Weatherstone, Hayles, Acheampong and gained only Okuonghae with similar leadership qualities, then in the spells when he (and Kargbo) was out injured we often looked clueless as soon as anything went wrong especially away from home. You could almost visibly see heads drop whenever we conceded the first goal, which was often shortly followed by another. We must have lost almost every away game in which we conceded first, rare exceptions being the wins at Slough and Hungerford during the early part of the season. 

It's as much about character as ability. Most of the individuals who've gone to Welling could still have done a decent job in my opinion, but we weren't going to improve by keeping all of them. 



Moroccan Sunset said:


> Six central midfielders is odd though, especially at this level. There's no way all six will stick around for very long.


Nonsense! I've had enough of fancy modern football, you can't compete in the big boys league playing like that. We now have the depth and resources to play with a false 9, a false 10 and false wingers.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 8, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Strange one this. What do we need another midfield destroyer for when we already have Smith and Tajbakhsh? How are we going to fit all these central midfielders on the pitch (Monlouis, Chapman, Vose)?
> 
> He was an extremely dislikeable individual for Welling, too. How about we just give him back to Welling and they give Green back to us?


I’d say we need ‘another midfield destroyer’ So they can rotate when the suspensions kick in...


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 8, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I’d say we need ‘another midfield deatroyer’ So they can rotate when the suspensions kick in...


Is Danny Ward still playing?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 9, 2019)

Too many tackling midfielders? What's going on there then, it doesn't seem very Gavin?

How will we fit in all the just off the striker type players?


----------



## scousedom (Jul 9, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Too many tackling midfielders? What's going on there then, it doesn't seem very Gavin?
> 
> How will we fit in all the just off the striker type players?


Play them all 20 yards further forward and it just becomes a high press? It’s just crazy enough to work. Or fail spectacularly.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jul 9, 2019)

Charlie Allen was listed in the squad tonight at, wait for it... Welling


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 13, 2019)

Updated to include everyone appearing in pre-season games so far.  (I'm guessing the five remaining unconfirmed players from last season have all departed, but I'll leave them there until it's confirmed or they resurface elsewhere.

Confirmed:
*Nyren Clunis*
*Preston Edwards*
*Aryan Tajbakhsh*
*Quade Taylor*
*Dominic Vose*
*Ryan Case (Oxford City)*
*Ben Chapman (Gillingham)*
*Jack Connors (Dover Athletic)*
*Charlie Grainger (Leyton Orient)*
*Connor Hunte (Billericay Town)*
*David Ijaha (Welling United)*
*Danny Mills (Ebbsfleet United)*
*Jeffrey Monakana (Wealdstone)*
*Kieran Monlouis (Hemel Hempstead)*
*Richard Orlu (Welling United)*
*Christian Smith (Wealdstone)*
*Ade Yusuff (Folkestone Invicta)*

Included in Pre-season Squad:
*Dipo Akinyemi*
*Yannis Ambroisine (Welling United)*
*Jean-Paul Antwi (Wealdstone)*
*Terrique Anderson (Charlton Athletic)*
*Aristede Bassele *
*Thomas Chambers*
*Sandro Costa Dias Fernandes (Mildenhall Town)*
*Ambrose Gnahore (Bischofshofen - Austria)*
*Darnell Smith (Barnet)*

Unconfirmed:
*Jacob Erskine
Caio Guimaraes
Simon Jorgensen
Michael Onovwigun
Jamie Splatt*

Departed:
*Charlie Allen (Welling United)
Ashley Carew (Beckenham Town)
Michael Chambers (Wrexham - triallist)
Anthony Cook (Welling United)
Nathan Ferguson (Crawley Town)
Nathan Green (Welling United)
Sanchez Ming (Welling United)
Magnus Okuonghae (Welling United)
Jay Rich Baghuelou (Welling United)
Dan Thompson (Kingstonian)
*
Loans expired:
*George Essuman (Braintree Town)
Jamie Mascoll (released by Charlton Athletic)*
*Luke Wanadio (Dartford)*


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 13, 2019)

Unless I misheard, I think baleboy_93 just said that Ambrose Gnahore has signed for next season.

Saw him at Whyteleafe a couple of seasons ago and he was quite impressive - very quick, very direct.


----------



## bkbk (Jul 13, 2019)

I think I heard the same but I wasn't fully concentrated.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jul 13, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Unless I misheard, I think baleboy_93 just said that Ambrose Gnahore has signed for next season.
> 
> Saw him at Whyteleafe a couple of seasons ago and he was quite impressive - very quick, very direct.


Must have misheard sorry!!


----------



## pettyboy (Jul 19, 2019)

A few words from Gavin on our new strikers:

Dulwich Hamlet boss excited by new front pair ahead of 2019-20 season - Southwark News


----------



## Son of Roy (Jul 19, 2019)

_"Have to say I wasn't that impressed by Chapman". _

Moroccan fella I reckon you will be once he has played a few league games


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 20, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> _"Have to say I wasn't that impressed by Chapman". _
> 
> Moroccan fella I reckon you will be once he has played a few league games



I meant that in the sense that he didn't stand out to me, rather than that he underperformed. To be fair, I thought he looked a lot better v Bromley.


----------



## pinknblue (Jul 20, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I meant that in the sense that he didn't stand out to me, rather than that he underperformed. To be fair, I thought he looked a lot better v Bromley.



Best player on the pitch in both the games I've seen him play this season. Me thinks he's going to be our stand-out player this season


----------



## TonyWalt (Jul 20, 2019)

Me too. Think he and Clunis have began to link up well already.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 21, 2019)

Updated to include everyone appearing in pre-season games so far.  The recent Southwark News interview with Gavin Rose stated that he hopes to add another centre back, a full back who can cover either side, and another forward.  I assume these three players could potentially come from amongst the triallists seen so far, in which case Ambroisine looks a strong contender for the first role based upon game time, Barnes a possible for the second after playing well for 90 minutes yesterday, and possibly Akinyemi for the third seeing as we already know about him; but then there are going to be further players becoming available over the next couple of weeks as other clubs decide they aren't what they're looking for.

Confirmed:
*Nyren Clunis*
*Preston Edwards*
*Aryan Tajbakhsh*
*Quade Taylor*
*Dominic Vose*
*Ryan Case (Oxford City)*
*Ben Chapman (Gillingham)*
*Jack Connors (Dover Athletic)*
*Charlie Grainger (Leyton Orient)*
*Connor Hunte (Billericay Town)*
*David Ijaha (Welling United)*
*Danny Mills (Ebbsfleet United)*
*Jeffrey Monakana (Wealdstone)*
*Kieran Monlouis (Hemel Hempstead)*
*Richard Orlu (Welling United)*
*Christian Smith (Wealdstone)*
*Ade Yusuff (Folkestone Invicta)*

Included in Pre-season Squad:
*Dipo Akinyemi*
*Yannis Ambroisine (Welling United)*
*Jean-Paul Antwi (Wealdstone)*
*Terrique Anderson (Charlton Athletic)*
*Aaron Barnes (Colchester United)*
*Aristede Bassele (ex-Welling United)*
*Antonio Belo (Stumbras - Lithuania)*
*Thomas Chambers (ASPIRE Academy)*
*Sandro Costa Dias Fernandes (Mildenhall Town)*
*Ambrose Gnahore (Bischofshofen - Austria)*
*Maliq Morris (ASPIRE Academy)*
*Darnell Smith (Barnet)*
*Jamie Splatt*
*Lewis White (Concord Rangers)*

Unconfirmed:
*Jacob Erskine
Caio Guimaraes
Simon Jorgensen*

Departed:
*Charlie Allen (Welling United)
Ashley Carew (Beckenham Town)
Michael Chambers (triallist at Carlisle United and Wrexham)
Anthony Cook (Welling United)
Nathan Ferguson (Crawley Town)
Nathan Green (Welling United)
Sanchez Ming (Welling United)
Magnus Okuonghae (Welling United)
Michael Onovwigun (Carshalton Athletic)
Jay Rich Baghuelou (Welling United)
Dan Thompson (Kingstonian)
*
Loans expired:
*George Essuman (Braintree Town)*
*Jamie Mascoll (released by Charlton Athletic)*
*Luke Wanadio (Dartford)*


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 21, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Updated to include everyone appearing in pre-season games so far.  The recent Southwark News interview with Gavin Rose stated that he hopes to add another centre back, a full back who can cover either side, and another forward.  I assume these three players could potentially come from amongst the triallists seen so far, in which case Ambroisine looks a strong contender for the first role based upon game time, Barnes a possible for the second after playing well for 90 minutes yesterday, and possibly Akinyemi for the third seeing as we already know about him; but then there are going to be further players becoming available over the next couple of weeks as other clubs decide they aren't what they're looking for.
> 
> Confirmed:
> *Nyren Clunis*
> ...



You down with Monlouis? (Yeah you know me)
You down with Monlouis? (Yeah you know me)
You down with Monlouis? (Yeah you know me)
Who's down with Monlouis? (This whole party)


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 21, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> You down with Monlouis? (Yeah you know me)
> You down with Monlouis? (Yeah you know me)
> You down with Monlouis? (Yeah you know me)
> Who's down with Monlouis? (This whole party)


You've completely lost me there.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 21, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> You've completely lost me there.



Sorry. Wrong quote and thread. Still for info.


----------



## pettyboy (Jul 22, 2019)

Bit of background on triallist Lewis White. Local lad, born in Lewisham.

Exclusive: Millwall prospect Lewis White on injury setback, being on bench for EFL Cup tie and his ultimate ambitions


----------



## Al Crane (Jul 22, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> Bit of background on triallist Lewis White. Local lad, born in Lewisham.
> 
> Exclusive: Millwall prospect Lewis White on injury setback, being on bench for EFL Cup tie and his ultimate ambitions



Couple of Millwall fans I spoke to on Saturday seemed to think we could have a really good player on our hands if he can stay free of injuries so will be interesting to see how he gets on in the remaining pre-season games (assuming he's still involved).


----------



## bkbk (Jul 22, 2019)

Who on earth is Belo?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 22, 2019)

bkbk said:


> Who on earth is Belo?



This probably isn't factually accurate, but I like to think of him as the footballing equivalent of Zorro.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 22, 2019)

Al Crane said:


> Couple of Millwall fans I spoke to on Saturday seemed to think we could have a really good player on our hands if he can stay free of injuries so will be interesting to see how he gets on in the remaining pre-season games (assuming he's still involved).


There seem to be parallels with Reise Allassani when you read about how his career has stalled through injury at the wrong moment, as well as the way he describes himself as a player and even his physique and appearance. He played against us as a substitute in the goalless draw at Concord Rangers in February. 



bkbk said:


> Who on earth is Belo?


He came off the bench against both Bromley and Spurs and that's the only name that was announced for him, in the fashion that players from Portugal/Brazil often seem to go by a single name. I suspect that's where he originates from but it makes googling him for any background information impossible.


----------



## Sir Nikolai (Jul 22, 2019)

I think this might be him. From what I can see he's played in the lithuanian top flight...

Antonio Belo – FC Stumbras


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 22, 2019)

Sir Nikolai said:


> I think this might be him. From what I can see he's played in the lithuanian top flight...
> 
> Antonio Belo – FC Stumbras


Good work. I didn't see him closely enough to be certain and his hair seemed a little longer, but it looks like our man and one of the player database sites gives his position as left-wing which is where he played.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 22, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Good work. I didn't see him closely enough to be certain and his hair seemed a little longer, but it looks like our man and one of the player database sites gives his position as left-wing which is where he played.



Definitely him.


----------



## Sir Nikolai (Jul 22, 2019)

Heard similar good things about Lewis White....


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jul 30, 2019)

2 incoming today!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 30, 2019)

Jimbob73 said:


> 2 incoming today!


Well go on then ... spill the beans! Or you don’t know either & just saw a pointless tease on Twitter...


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jul 30, 2019)

I don't know I just saw the club tweet the 'pointless tease'! Hoping one is Dipo


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 30, 2019)

Jimbob73 said:


> I don't know I just saw the club tweet the 'pointless tease'! Hoping one is Dipo


So one of those Carshalton Athletic-type announcements, confirming that someone who was already here is still here?


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jul 30, 2019)

*Dulwich Hamlet are delighted to announce that Dipo Akinyemi, Yannis Ambroisine and Aaron Barnes have signed for the coming season!*

*Dulwich Hamlet announce trio of signings - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club*


----------



## liamdhfc (Jul 31, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> So one of those Carshalton Athletic-type announcements, confirming that someone who was already here is still here?



Except he wasn't still with us because his contract had expired back in May and he didn't return to training until after other players.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 31, 2019)

liamdhfc said:


> Except he wasn't still with us because his contract had expired back in May and he didn't return to training until after other players.



Have all three signed one year contracts Liam?
Thank you.


----------



## liamdhfc (Jul 31, 2019)

I believe so


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 31, 2019)

liamdhfc said:


> I believe so



Thank you. 

CC Moroccan Sunset


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 31, 2019)

liamdhfc said:


> Except he wasn't still with us because his contract had expired back in May and he didn't return to training until after other players.


So basically I was right then! He played in the second pre-season match at Chester and was with the matchday squad for subsequent matches. Spin it how you like, he was clearly "here" and not playing or on trial with Wrexham or Orient or Carlisle.

I'm pleased to hear of players being retained, or the best of the triallists signing for us, but these announcements that there's going to be an announcement just seem ridiculous to me when it's something everyone anticipated anyway. If it's already happened why not just tell us in the first place? (No doubt it's all down to generating extra website or Twitter hits, which may be very exciting for some people but not for me)


----------



## pettyboy (Jul 31, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> So basically I was right then! He played in the second pre-season match at Chester and was with the matchday squad for subsequent matches. Spin it how you like, he was clearly "here" and not playing or on trial with Wrexham or Orient or Carlisle.
> 
> I'm pleased to hear of players being retained, or the best of the triallists signing for us, but these announcements that there's going to be an announcement just seem ridiculous to me when it's something everyone anticipated anyway. If it's already happened why not just tell us in the first place? (No doubt it's all down to generating extra website or Twitter hits, which may be very exciting for some people but not for me)



Interesting to hear your feedback on this. We’re trying a number of new things across the club media this season and generally this style of announcement seems to go down well on social media. 

You have to appreciate that many of our fans don’t come to pre-season games and they’re certainly not scouring the teamsheets to see which players are in the match day squad. These sort of club announcements are for their benefit as much as anything. Equally, there’s every chance that triallists wouldn’t end up being offered a contract. 

Cheers!


----------



## Poids (Jul 31, 2019)

I'm really pleased that we've signed Barnes. Have been very impressed with him in the last few games. Looks to have huge potential and already seems to have established a very good understanding with Nyren down the right wing.


----------



## Son of Roy (Aug 1, 2019)

See here 
Vanarama's National League South Fan Preview: Billericay Town - The Vanarama National League

A Billericay fan forgot to rate Maidstone for the title next season and thinks Welling will be challenging because?
*
"Who are the other sides to watch out for and could be in the promotion mix? *_
Havant will be there or thereabouts. Bath City and Welling United will be up there too"._


----------



## RabbleLevi (Aug 1, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> See here
> Vanarama's National League South Fan Preview: Billericay Town - The Vanarama National League
> 
> A Billericay fan forgot to rate Maidstone for the title next season and thinks Welling will be challenging because?
> ...



This H&R supporter has predicted Dulwich Hamlet will finish 6th. He’s created a video with all all his predictions

(It’s a bit of a slog)

More importantly, he has predicted Billericay to finish one place below us.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 2, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> Interesting to hear your feedback on this. We’re trying a number of new things across the club media this season and generally this style of announcement seems to go down well on social media.
> 
> You have to appreciate that many of our fans don’t come to pre-season games and they’re certainly not scouring the teamsheets to see which players are in the match day squad. These sort of club announcements are for their benefit as much as anything. Equally, there’s every chance that triallists wouldn’t end up being offered a contract.
> 
> Cheers!


It wasn't intended as a criticism, just an observation.  Better to have frequent updates than things happening without anyone being told.  I'm still adjusting to the reality that I'm not quite in step with the modern world.



Poids said:


> I'm really pleased that we've signed Barnes. Have been very impressed with him in the last few games. Looks to have huge potential and already seems to have established a very good understanding with Nyren down the right wing.


He's still relatively young at 22, originally from Croydon and an ex-Arsenal Academy player.  Hopefully Gavin & Junior can polish him and help him develop as a player as they have done with numerous others in the past.

So we now have a squad of 20 confirmed players, but as of last weekend as many as six of them appeared to be carrying an injury of some sort therefore I guess there may be a place on the bench at Tonbridge tomorrow for someone from outside that group, either an Academy player or one of the pre-season triallists or someone we haven't seen yet.  (Although I would imagine most if not all of those pre-season triallists have now moved on in search of another club.)

2019/20 First Team Squad:
*Dipo Akinyemi*
*Nyren Clunis*
*Preston Edwards*
*Aryan Tajbakhsh*
*Quade Taylor*
*Dominic Vose*
*Yannis Ambroisine (Welling United)*
*Aaron Barnes (Colchester United)*
*Ryan Case (Oxford City)*
*Ben Chapman (Gillingham)*
*Jack Connors (Dover Athletic)*
*Charlie Grainger (Leyton Orient)*
*Connor Hunte (Billericay Town)*
*David Ijaha (Welling United)*
*Danny Mills (Ebbsfleet United)*
*Jeffrey Monakana (Wealdstone)*
*Kieran Monlouis (Hemel Hempstead)*
*Richard Orlu (Welling United)*
*Christian Smith (Wealdstone)*
*Ade Yusuff (Folkestone Invicta)*

Included in Pre-season Squad:
*Jean-Paul Antwi (Wealdstone)
Terrique Anderson (Charlton Athletic)
Aristede Bassele (ex-Welling United)
Antonio Belo (Stumbras - Lithuania)
Thomas Chambers (ASPIRE Academy)
Sandro Costa Dias Fernandes (Mildenhall Town)
Ambrose Gnahore (Bischofshofen - Austria)
Marvin McCoy (Aldershot Town)
Maliq Morris (ASPIRE Academy)
Darnell Smith (Barnet)
Jamie Splatt (ASPIRE Academy)
Lewis White (Concord Rangers)*

Departed:
*Charlie Allen (Cray Wanderers)
Ashley Carew (Beckenham Town)
Michael Chambers (Wrexham)
Anthony Cook (Welling United)
Nathan Ferguson (Crawley Town)
Nathan Green (Welling United)
Sanchez Ming (Welling United)
Magnus Okuonghae (retired)
Michael Onovwigun (Carshalton Athletic)
Jay Rich Baghuelou (Welling United)
Dan Thompson (Kingstonian)
*
Loans expired:
*George Essuman (Braintree Town)*
*Jamie Mascoll (Wycombe Wanderers)*
*Luke Wanadio (Dartford)*

Unconfirmed:
*Jacob Erskine*
*Caio Guimaraes*
*Simon Jorgensen*


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 2, 2019)

I think of those trialists, it's safe to assume Antwi, Anderson, Bassele, Fernandes and Smith have all gone. None have been involved in the last few friendlies.

Gnahore is a bit of an unknown. He picked up an injury, so it's not clear whether he's still recovering or if he's been released. Likewise, Belo: he featured throughout but was noticeably absent for the Palace game.

White and McKoy were both brought in towards the end, so I'd expect them to be still floating about. Whether Gav has signed them in the last week to cover injuries remains to be seen.

He tends to keep Aspire graduates around for a while too, so I expect Splatt, Chambers and Morris will still be around.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 3, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I think of those trialists, it's safe to assume Antwi, Anderson, Bassele, Fernandes and Smith have all gone. None have been involved in the last few friendlies.
> 
> Gnahore is a bit of an unknown. He picked up an injury, so it's not clear whether he's still recovering or if he's been released. Likewise, Belo: he featured throughout but was noticeably absent for the Palace game.
> 
> ...


Yes, it would be interesting to know whether any of the triallists have signed National League registration forms on a non-contract basis, although anyone who has may well be on the bench this afternoon.  Past precedent suggests Chambers, Morris and Splatt may sign for Isthmian clubs on a dual registration basis within the next few weeks to gain experience at Senior level.


----------



## bkbk (Aug 3, 2019)

McCoy, White and Gnahore have been in the training ground photos/videos that have gone up this week, so it looks like they are still around the squad in some capacity.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 3, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Yes, it would be interesting to know whether any of the triallists have signed National League registration forms on a non-contract basis, although anyone who has may well be on the bench this afternoon.  Past precedent suggests Chambers, Morris and Splatt may sign for Isthmian clubs on a dual registration basis within the next few weeks to gain experience at Senior level.



Just seen a picture of a training session from this week. Splatt is there with Mills, Orlu, Quade and co., so he's definitely still around.


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 5, 2019)

Ashley Maynard-Brewer joins on loan

Dulwich Hamlet bring in goalkeeper on loan from Charlton  - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 5, 2019)

Registered First Team Players:
*Dipo Akinyemi*
*Yannis Ambroisine*
*Aaron Barnes*
*Ryan Case*
*Ben Chapman*
*Nyren Clunis*
*Jack Connors*
*Preston Edwards*
*Charlie Grainger*
*Connor Hunte*
*David Ijaha*
*Danny Mills*
*Jeffrey Monakana*
*Kieran Monlouis*
*Maliq Morris *
*Richard Orlu*
*Christian Smith*
*Aryan Tajbakhsh*
*Quade Taylor*
*Dominic Vose*
*Lewis White*
*Ade Yusuff*
*Ashley Maynard-Brewer (on loan from Charlton Athletic)*


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 6, 2019)

You can add a (c) next to David Ijaha’s name now if you like Pink Panther!

David Ijaha announced as club captain - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## Matt The Cab (Aug 6, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> You can add a (c) next to David Ijaha’s name now if you like Pink Panther!
> 
> David Ijaha announced as club captain - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club



Loving this statement - He also explained why he’s a good fit for the armband. “I’m a winner, I love to win,” he said. “I don’t like losing!”.

I wasn't there at the weekend but I remember that from Welling on the opening day last season. He's was extremely voca,l but now he's our extremely vocal skipper


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 8, 2019)

Dulwich Hamlet sign ex Milwall winger - and boss compares him to former star Reise - Southwark News


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 8, 2019)

He is rapid


----------



## bkbk (Aug 8, 2019)

I think he might move better than Reise

Which clearly isn't to say he is better

Look forward to seeing more


----------



## GregDHFC (Aug 8, 2019)

bkbk said:


> I think he might move better than Reise
> 
> Which clearly isn't to say he is better
> 
> Look forward to seeing more



Completely agree. He's the kind of player that the fans love because he will run himself ragged all over the pitch. At Tonbridge he lost the ball in the opposition's corner and ended up tracking back to the diagonally opposite corner.

Looking forward to seeing more of what he can do on the ball, though.


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 23, 2019)

Dipo Akinyemi and Ade Yusuff depart on loan


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 23, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> Dipo Akinyemi and Ade Yusuff depart on loan


Slightly bizarre to be loaning out two strikers simultaneously. The fact that we're retaining Dipo for tomorrow suggests that we're aiming to bring one in but can't get hold of him before Monday.


----------



## RabbleLevi (Aug 23, 2019)

Gavin Rose can be ruthless.

Dipo I can understand. He looks no were near match match fit, in my eyes third choice striker, behind Danny and Yussuf. The fact he left pre-season, came back and started against Wealdstone May have reflected the injury/ suspensions but he does look sluggish.

I’m more surprised about Yussuf, who I thought was a great signing. He was Prolific in the Bostik (50 goals in 100 games), is lighting quick up front, not on the wing were Gavin Rose tried to show horn him into Pre-Season. Watching Yussuf train pre-match with the bench players I got the impression he isn’t that happy.

Maybe one or both have dual-registered? Or we have another striker lined up. Both deserve more minutes but are definitely not going to start ahead of Danny Mills who has been brilliant.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 23, 2019)

RabbleLevi said:


> Gavin Rose can be ruthless.
> 
> Dipo I can understand. He looks no were near match match fit, in my eyes third choice striker, behind Danny and Yussuf. The fact he left pre-season, came back and started against Wealdstone May have reflected the injury/ suspensions but he does look sluggish.
> 
> ...


Assuming they're under contract they can't be "dual registered".  Dual registration is for non-contract players.  Last season for example I think Caio Guimaraes played for Merstham on Good Friday then was on the bench for us at Wealdstone on Saturday.  That sort of thing can't happen with contracted players who are loaned out.  They've gone for those periods of time, then they'll be back at the end of those periods unless there's a mutual agreement to extend the loan period.  As you say, Gavin can be ruthless if he doesn't feel players are doing what's asked of them.

The immediate worry of course is what happens if Danny Mills pulls a hamstring in the first five minutes tomorrow.  There must be someone lined up to come in, probably a young striker on loan from a Football league club is my guess.


----------



## pengedragon (Aug 23, 2019)

Must be difficult, as we only play with one up, to have someone happy to be on the bench but then good and fit enough to make an impact if called upon


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 23, 2019)

Website has been changed, just confirming Yussuf’s move now, nothing about Dipo’s. Looks like the original Tweet for the story which included Dipo has been deleted as well.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 23, 2019)

AveryDave said:


> Website has been changed, just confirming Yussuf’s move now, nothing about Dipo’s. Looks like the original Tweet for the story which included Dipo has been deleted as well.


Media censorship!

Cheshunt are playing in the FA Cup tomorrow so we wouldn't have wanted Dipo cup-tied, which explains the announcement that he wouldn't join them until Sunday. If he's still joining them at all!


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 23, 2019)

AveryDave said:


> Website has been changed, just confirming Yussuf’s move now, nothing about Dipo’s. Looks like the original Tweet for the story which included Dipo has been deleted as well.



Yay! Viva la Dipo!


----------



## scousedom (Aug 24, 2019)

Reise.


----------



## YTC (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Aug 24, 2019)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> A goal-scoring centre forward, we'll soon knock that out of him.


Approximately 3 months after the post and we’ve loaned him out Tonbridge....

How buzzing am I for Allassani though.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 24, 2019)

Reise Allassani  BACK
The Joy..................

ps love the video #DHFCTV


----------



## Reg Merritt (Aug 24, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 181946
> Reise Allassani  BACK
> The Joy..................
> 
> ps love the video #DHFCTV


Perhaps the most significant point of the move is that we must be able to afford his wages.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 24, 2019)

Reg Merritt said:


> Perhaps the most significant point of the move is that we must be able to afford his wages.


Or that Coventry are helping with this...as happens with many loan deals.


----------



## iamwithnail (Aug 24, 2019)

I thought there was a weird glitch when I saw his name on flashscores. That's wild, and great!


----------



## the 12th man (Aug 24, 2019)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Approximately 3 months after the post and we’ve loaned him out Tonbridge....
> 
> How buzzing am I for Allassani though.


----------



## the 12th man (Aug 24, 2019)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Approximately 3 months after the post and we’ve loaned him out Tonbridge....
> 
> How buzzing am I for Allassani though.



Don't think Yussuf is a fit for us from what I've seen. Oozes pace but is lost for far too long in a game!


----------



## the 12th man (Aug 26, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> Dipo Akinyemi and Ade Yusuff depart on loan



Yussuf on the score sheet for The Angels today.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 26, 2019)

the 12th man said:


> Yussuf on the score sheet for The Angels today.


Surprise!


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 26, 2019)

It appears Dipo Akinyemi has joined Cheshunt (on loan?) after all. He played for them today in a 1-1 draw at home to Corinthian Casuals.


----------



## The Balance (Aug 27, 2019)

Does Reise have a chant yet?
If not can I suggest, to the tune of Radio Gaga:
All we need is Reise Allassani, Reise Allasaani.  

That’s probably all my vocal ‘talents’ can handle but if it’s needs more lines then instead of 
Radio, what's new?
Someone still loves you

You could have
He’s scored again, what new?
Dulwich still loves you.


----------



## the 12th man (Aug 27, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> It appears Dipo Akinyemi has joined Cheshunt (on loan?) after all. He played for them today in a 1-1 draw at home to Corinthian Casuals.



Yep on loan and I would assume his loan deal started on Sunday as we have not released him to play in cup competition.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## crocustim (Sep 2, 2019)

Nivag said:


>




His first name is Ashley, is Ashley, is Ashley.
His second name is Maynard, is Maynard, Is Maynard.
His third name is Brewer, is Brewer, is Brewer.
He’s Ashley Maynard-Brewer.
Whoaahoo...


----------



## Nivag (Sep 7, 2019)

New defender inbound


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 7, 2019)

Nivag said:


> New defender inbound



He was a substitute for the Palace pre-season match but wasn't used.


----------



## bkbk (Sep 27, 2019)

Some interesting quotes from Gav in the South London Press today:

Dulwich Hamlet boss provides update on former Crystal Palace man's injury - as boosts he can recover and play again

Gavin Rose says Dulwich Hamlet will do everything they can to help Reise Allassani as he recovers from the second cruciate knee ligament injury of his career. The former Crystal Palace attacker was back on loan with the National South club when he suffered the injury. Allassani, 23, also did the same knee damage when he came out of contract with the Eagles but rebuilt his career at the Hamlet, his goalscoring form leading to a two-year deal from Coventry City.

Dulwich manager Rose said: “We’ve had some positive news in that they think due to Reise’s athleticism – he has got quite a lot of bend in the knee – they are more optimistic he will be able to make a full recovery to play again than they were initially. I feel really sorry for the boy, he doesn’t seem to get the rub of the green. It was a very innocuous incident – there was no contact, just a quick turn and he went over in a heap.”

Rose doesn’t believe that Allassani got a “fair crack” at nailing down a first-team spot at the Sky Blues. The former England U17 international is due to be a free agent in June.

“I’d like to think Coventry will extend his contract because he is in a bad position,” said Rose. “But he knows that I rate him highly and the club love him as well. We’d back him to get back and up to speed. We’d give him that platform to kickstart his career but I’d also say Coventry can give him comfort to get his career going again."

“We are waiting to find out from Coventry if they still expect us to pay the money for his loan, that could leave us in the position that we’re not able to bring anyone else in. *We have had one or two players who haven’t quite hit the standard that the club need and we’re in the process of agreeing their terminations. They’ve had opportunities since pre-season, some have done better than others.”*


----------



## Al Crane (Sep 27, 2019)

I'd have no qualms about giving Reise another go when he's recovered providing he's on some sort of pay-as-you-play contract. Anything beyond that initially has to be seen as a gamble due to his unfortunate injury history.

Regarding the last bit, I would imagine Ryan Case falls into this bracket along with Dipo or Vose?


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 27, 2019)

Al Crane said:


> Regarding the last bit, I would imagine Ryan Case falls into this bracket along with Dipo or Vose?


I'd say it could be one or two of half a dozen. I'm not going to speculate personally but almost everyone seems to have been dropped at some point as we've frequently made 3 or 4 changes from one game to the next, especially during the recent lean run of league results.


----------



## barnsleydulwich (Sep 27, 2019)

bkbk said:


> Some interesting quotes from Gav in the South London Press today:
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet boss provides update on former Crystal Palace man's injury - as boosts he can recover and play again
> 
> ...


Two cruciate injuries is not good. I'd say it's unlikely he'll ever play near the top level again. Clubs simply won't take the risk.


----------



## bkbk (Oct 18, 2019)

Interesting piece in the SLP today.

- Ambrosine released
- Gavin looking to get rid of a few others permanently (one player not willing to terminate - fair enough)
- Potentially a few players going out on loan to create room for a few recruits

Dulwich Hamlet need to pass Havant & Waterlooville test to reach FA Cup first round - as boss Rose reveals one player refusing to tear up contract



> BY RICHARD CAWLEY
> Dulwich Hamlet are just one game away from the FA Cup first round proper – with Havant & Waterlooville the hurdle they need to overcome tomorrow.
> 
> It is an all-National League South tie with the winner banking £18,750 in prize money.
> ...


----------



## takkforalt (Oct 18, 2019)

“It was fantastic,” said Rose. “Not just in terms of numbers but it was a vociferous crowd."

A vociferous, key jangling, brolly waving bunch.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Oct 18, 2019)

bkbk said:


> Interesting piece in the SLP today.
> 
> - Ambrosine released
> - Gavin looking to get rid of a few others permanently (one player not willing to terminate - fair enough)
> ...



Harsh on Ambroisine, IMO. None of his performances stick out in my memory as particularly bad.


----------



## scousedom (Oct 18, 2019)

“This season we have had a lower attendance. That doesn’t mean to say we are complaining, because it is still good, but it has been 1,600 or 1,700. It was great to have that extra 1,000 in there. You definitely felt it as a player and manager. You could feel the difference and both teams rose to the occasion."

That's quite misleading. Attendances haven't been lower compared to the same point in previous seasons. In five home Saturday League games up to Non-League Day in 17/18, we totaled 7,219 (average 1,444).
Dulwich Hamlet | Home Attendances | 2017-2018 | Football Web Pages

In four home Saturday and one home Bank Holiday Monday League games up to Non-League Day in 19/20, we have totaled 9,985 (average 1,997).
Dulwich Hamlet | Home Attendances | Football Web Pages

We're down versus the end of last season when approaching 3,000 was common, but attendances always grow through the season, so that's not a fair comparison.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 18, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Harsh on Ambroisine, IMO. None of his performances stick out in my memory as particularly bad.


I thought he was a bit like Cheick Tourè, a reliable squad player but probably not quite good or dominant enough to be a regular starter for a club looking to do more than just consolidate at this level. We still look a bit thin at centre back although Gavin seems to have settled on Christian Smith for that role now. It looks like Ryan Case may be the player whose position is at a stalemate, unless this situation has only arisen during the last week or so. I'm sure there was a comment a couple of weeks ago that he'd declared himself fit to play after a knock but been overruled .


----------



## dcdulwich (Oct 18, 2019)

scousedom said:


> “This season we have had a lower attendance. That doesn’t mean to say we are complaining, because it is still good, but it has been 1,600 or 1,700. It was great to have that extra 1,000 in there. You definitely felt it as a player and manager. You could feel the difference and both teams rose to the occasion."
> 
> That's quite misleading. Attendances haven't been lower compared to the same point in previous seasons. In five home Saturday League games up to Non-League Day in 17/18, we totaled 7,219 (average 1,444).
> Dulwich Hamlet | Home Attendances | 2017-2018 | Football Web Pages
> ...


Indeed. We've had, in the league, for at least 60 years: 
Our highest August, September and October attendances.
Our highest midweek attendance (twice).
Our highest attendance on Non-League day - despite the weather.
Plus the highest FA Cup attendances at each stage of the competition in which we have participated this season.


----------



## T Corcoran (Oct 18, 2019)

bkbk said:


> Interesting piece in the SLP today.
> 
> - Ambrosine released
> - Gavin looking to get rid of a few others permanently (one player not willing to terminate - fair enough)
> ...


My money's on Ryan Case being the player not wanting to terminate his contract


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 18, 2019)

T Corcoran said:


> My money's on Ryan Case being the player not wanting to terminate his contract


He was a bit of a strange signing in the first place. A defensive utility player aged 28 who lives 50 miles away. Unless I'm confusing him with someone else I think he played at centre back for Oxford City against us last March and had a strong match, but that was arguably our worst performance of the season. I think he was also our first confirmed new signing in the summer which suggests Gavin actively sought his signature, he wasn't just "ballast" recruited during pre-season like Danny Pappoe last year.


----------



## T Corcoran (Oct 18, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> He was a bit of a strange signing in the first place. A defensive utility player aged 28 who lives 50 miles away. Unless I'm confusing him with someone else I think he played at centre back for Oxford City against us last March and had a strong match, but that was arguably our worst performance of the season. I think he was also our first confirmed new signing in the summer which suggests Gavin actively sought his signature, he wasn't just "ballast" recruited during pre-season like Danny Pappoe last year.


I thought he came from Bath City but was at Oxford on loan last year. He apparently came back to pre season unfit from what I heard a few months ago


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 18, 2019)

T Corcoran said:


> I thought he came from Bath City but was at Oxford on loan last year. He apparently came back to pre season unfit from what I heard a few months ago


That may well be correct. All I know is he played for both Bath and Oxford last season, and having only seen the Spurs game for myself in pre-season I just remember that no one seemed very impressed with his performances. He was also at Wealdstone a while back and their supporters don't seem to rate him, whereas their verdict on the other ex-Stones players we've signed seems to be Smith  - very good, and Monakana - decent but a bit up and down, i.e. typical winger. (Personally I think Monakana is our best out and out winger since Ellis Green with his ability to beat his man on either side from either flank and deliver a telling ball.)


----------



## the 12th man (Oct 18, 2019)

Case only got a decent league run out against Wealdstone and acquitted himself very well in a excellent team performance......


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 9, 2019)

We seem to be gathering a rather large squad so I thought I'd try to update this list.

Squad at start of season:
*Dipo Akinyemi
Aaron Barnes
Ryan Case
Tom Chambers
Ben Chapman
Nyren Clunis
Jack Connors
Preston Edwards
Charlie Grainger
Connor Hunte
David Ijaha
Danny Mills
Jeffrey Monakana
Kieran Monlouis
Maliq Morris 
Richard Orlu
Christian Smith*
*Jamie Splatt *
**Aryan Tajbakhsh
Quade Taylor
Dominic Vose
Lewis White
Ade Yusuff*

*Arrivals since start of season:*
**Reise Allassani (on loan from Coventry City)*
*Ben Dempsey (on loan from Charlton Athletic)*
*Jarvis Edobor (Chelmsford City)*
*Marvin McCoy (Aldershot Town)*
*Amos Nasha (Dartford)*
*Nathan Smith (Dagenham)*

Departures since the start of this season:
*Yannis Ambroisine*
*Ashley Maynard-Brewer (loan from Charlton Athletic expired)*
*Amos Nasha (Salisbury City)

*Long-term injured*


----------



## baleboy_93 (Nov 9, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> We seem to be gathering a rather large squad so I thought I'd try to update this list.
> 
> Squad at start of season:
> *Dipo Akinyemi
> ...


No Jamie Splatt on this list, but he and Gavin both mentioned last night he will be going out on loan to Merstham, will wait for confirmation


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 9, 2019)

baleboy_93 said:


> No Jamie Splatt on this list, but he and Gavin both mentioned last night he will be going out on loan to Merstham, will wait for confirmation


I thought there must be one or two more. I missed Marvin McCoy too.

I'll edit accordingly.


----------



## T Corcoran (Nov 9, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> I thought there must be one or two more. I missed Marvin McCoy too.
> 
> I'll edit accordingly.


What about Maliq Morris?


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 9, 2019)

T Corcoran said:


> What about Maliq Morris?


I've included him in the first place.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 9, 2019)

I'd say it's safe to assume Jarvis Edobor has left, given he only played in that Croydon Athletic game. We've since signed Nathan Smith, too.

Shame - I think he was quite highly thought of at Brentford.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 9, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I'd say it's safe to assume Jarvis Edobor has left, given he only played in that Croydon Athletic game. We've since signed Nathan Smith, too.
> 
> Shame - I think he was quite highly thought of at Brentford.


Probably, but then we sometimes seem to carry people as part of the training squad for a fair length of time, so unless someone actually resurfaces at another club or is confirmed to have been released I assume we may still hold his registration.

I notice Amos Nasha played for EastThurrock United today.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Nov 9, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I'd say it's safe to assume Jarvis Edobor has left, given he only played in that Croydon Athletic game. We've since signed Nathan Smith, too.
> 
> Shame - I think he was quite highly thought of at Brentford.


He hasn’t left.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 10, 2019)

baleboy_93 said:


> He hasn’t left.



Thanks Tom!


----------



## bkbk (Nov 10, 2019)

Must be costing an absolute fortune to feed this lot after training.


----------



## pettyboy (Nov 10, 2019)

bkbk said:


> Must be costing an absolute fortune to feed this lot after training.



You say that, but new signing Nathan Smith cooks and prepares all his meals at home.

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/...who-will-try-to-stop-alexis-sanchez-0pb6m5lkh

So...


----------



## Nivag (Nov 13, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> We seem to be gathering a rather large squad so I thought I'd try to update this list.
> 
> Squad at start of season:
> *Dipo Akinyemi
> ...


Splatt out on loan


----------



## pettyboy (Nov 14, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Splatt out on loan




For one-month initially. Highly rated by Gav: Jamie Splatt joins Merstham on loan


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Nov 16, 2019)

Good article in the SLP with background to signings.

Dulwich Hamlet boss Rose reveals plan for cash banked from FA Cup run

Although the lead is about not spending the FA Cup "windfall", Gavin talks in depth about the two new signings, saying neither were about the cup tie and would have come in anyway. Dempsey had been identified from last season as a player Gavin wanted.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 16, 2019)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Good article in the SLP with background to signings.
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet boss Rose reveals plan for cash banked from FA Cup run
> 
> Although the lead is about not spending the FA Cup "windfall", Gavin talks in depth about the two new signings, saying neither were about the cup tie and would have come in anyway. Dempsey had been identified from last season as a player Gavin wanted.


Surely a lot of it will be spent on off field stuff, rather than future playing budget?


----------



## scousedom (Nov 16, 2019)

Hopefully none of it has been spent. Hopefully it’s being saved as contingency against the possibility of being kicked out of the ground again at the end of the season. Even then, all the windfall wouldn’t cover the shortfall.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 16, 2019)

scousedom said:


> Hopefully none of it has been spent. Hopefully it’s being saved as contingency against the possibility of being kicked out of the ground again at the end of the season. Even then, all the windfall wouldn’t cover the shortfall.


So we broke even last season. So what’s paid for the new terracing & upgrade on the floodlights for example if it’s not the cup run money...to name but two things?


----------



## scousedom (Nov 16, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> So we broke even last season. So what’s paid for the new terracing & upgrade on the floodlights for example if it’s not the cup run money...to name but two things?


Presumably those improvements were budgeted for at the start of the season, based on breaking even again with no Cup games and a 2100 (I think, correct me if I’m wrong) average gate. Certainly the terracing must have been, as it was put in in June/July, ie well before the Cup money arrived.


----------



## bkbk (Nov 16, 2019)

scousedom said:


> Hopefully none of it has been spent. Hopefully it’s being saved as contingency against the possibility of being kicked out of the ground again at the end of the season. Even then, all the windfall wouldn’t cover the shortfall.



I don't have anywhere enough detail to make an informed view but I have wondered about the decision to go "full-time" this season and the increased cost I would assume that brings, with the cloud of the ground situation hanging over still.


----------



## pengedragon (Nov 16, 2019)

Another one in 

Lionel Ainsworth signs for Dulwich Hamlet


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Nov 16, 2019)

Ainsworth looks like a really good signing, the goal he scored against us earlier in the season was a beauty.

But puzzled as to why Weymouth would deem him surplus to requirements though, I'm sure we'll find out in due course.


----------



## pengedragon (Nov 16, 2019)

Think the piece says it's travel related


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 16, 2019)

Where the fuck is all this money coming from? I know we released Ambroisine, but we signed McCoy in his place. I doubt Smith and Ainsworth have joined for expenses and complimentary use of the squash courts.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 17, 2019)

Updated again

This season's Squad:
*Dipo Akinyemi
Aaron Barnes
Ryan Case
Tom Chambers (on loan to Fisher)
Ben Chapman
Nyren Clunis
Jack Connors
Preston Edwards
Charlie Grainger
Connor Hunte
David Ijaha
Danny Mills
Jeffrey Monakana
Kieran Monlouis
Maliq Morris (on loan to Fisher)
Richard Orlu
Christian Smith
Jamie Splatt (on loan to Merstham)*
***Aryan Tajbakhsh
*Quade Taylor
Dominic Vose
Lewis White
Ade Yusuff*

Arrivals since start of season*:*
*Lionel Ainsworth (Weymouth)*
***Reise Allassani (on loan from Coventry City)
*Ben Dempsey (on loan from Charlton Athletic)*
*Jarvis Edobor (Chelmsford City)*
*Marvin McCoy (Aldershot Town)*
*Nathan Smith (Dagenham)*

Departures since start of season:
*Yannis Ambroisine*
*Ashley Maynard-Brewer (loan from Charlton Athletic expired)*
*Amos Nasha (Salisbury City)

*Long-term injured*


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 18, 2019)

A couple more youngsters loaned out:

Thomas Chambers & Maliq Morris join Fisher on loan


----------



## pettyboy (Nov 22, 2019)

https://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulw...mi-departs-dulwich-for-braintree-2489121.html


----------



## Al Crane (Nov 23, 2019)

Perhaps as a reward for his recent international call-up, Kieran Monlouis has gone on loan to Margate for a month.

https://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/kieran-monlouis-joins-margate-on-loan-2489168.html


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 23, 2019)

Latest update:

This season's Squad:
*Aaron Barnes
Ryan Case
Tom Chambers (on loan to Fisher)
Ben Chapman
Nyren Clunis
Jack Connors
Preston Edwards
Charlie Grainger
Connor Hunte
David Ijaha
Danny Mills
Jeffrey Monakana
Kieran Monlouis (on loan to Margate)
Maliq Morris (on loan to Fisher)
Richard Orlu
Christian Smith
Jamie Splatt (on loan to Merstham)*
***Aryan Tajbakhsh
*Quade Taylor
Dominic Vose
Lewis White
Ade Yusuff*

Arrivals since start of season*:*
*Lionel Ainsworth (Weymouth)*
***Reise Allassani (on loan from Coventry City)
*Ben Dempsey (on loan from Charlton Athletic)*
*Jarvis Edobor (Chelmsford City)*
*Marvin McCoy (Aldershot Town)*
*Nathan Smith (Dagenham)*

Departures since start of season:
*Dipo Akinyemi (Braintree Town)*
*Yannis Ambroisine*
*Ashley Maynard-Brewer (loan from Charlton Athletic expired)*
*Amos Nasha (Salisbury City)

*Long-term injured*

Still quite a large squad available, but now only two specialist strikers. I wonder whether another one will be arriving, possibly on loan?


----------



## pinknblue (Nov 23, 2019)

Still quite a large squad available, but now only two specialist strikers. I wonder whether another one will be arriving, possibly on loan?[/QUOTE]

We've got more loans than Barclays Bank! Methinks it's time for Gavin to sort out who he wants to play so we have a settled side rather than desperately bringing in more players. I like Gavin; I think he's done a tremendous amount for this club but we all have weaknesses and I wonder if he needs to reevaluate what he's doing and how he's handling players? We apparently have a good budget and players constantly coming and going yet we've going backwards for a while. Why does Gavin keep bringing in new players? Is he not researching them properly first? Does he not know what he wants them to do or how he wants them to play? Is he trying to fit square pegs into round holes?


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 23, 2019)

pinknblue said:


> We've got more loans than Barclays Bank! Methinks it's time for Gavin to sort out who he wants to play so we have a settled side rather than desperately bringing in more players. I like Gavin; I think he's done a tremendous amount for this club but we all have weaknesses and I wonder if he needs to reevaluate what he's doing and how he's handling players? We apparently have a good budget and players constantly coming and going yet we've going backwards for a while. Why does Gavin keep bringing in new players? Is he not researching them properly first? Does he not know what he wants them to do or how he wants them to play? Is he trying to fit square pegs into round holes?


I have to say it's often looked that way to me, but it's probably much the same at many other clubs so I just look at the steady long-term progress made during the last decade.  I think it's often been that way with other Hamlet managers too, but until the last few seasons most players would have been non-contract so could easily be released and replaced at any time.  I'm assuming most (around 20?) members of the current squad are under contract.  Also the higher stakes and higher wages now we're operating on a full-time basis mean there are greater obligations for both club and players and it's not so straightforward to sign the players you really want when you want.

The whole full-time thing is a massive transition for everyone not least for the manager and his staff, for whom it must be a steep learning curve, and also for the club's directors who are managing all the financial and logistical aspects.  I think right from the start the message from the club and team management is that it's part of a long-term project, not an attempt to fast-track the club into the National Division or Football League within some specified timeframe.  Top 7 seemed to be the stated aim at the beginning of the season with top half as a minimum, and anything much less than that would be quite poor in my view so right now we're well below expectations.  We probably need another 50 points from the remaining 25 league fixtures to secure a top 7 finish now, which is a tall order.  Although for me the top 7 thing is just a benchmark to aim for rather than a desperate wish to be included in the lottery that is the promotion play-offs.


----------



## Nivag (Dec 7, 2019)

New striker incoming. Are we just signing players that score against us? 
https://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/dylan-kearney-joins-the-hamlet-2493306.html


----------



## scousedom (Dec 7, 2019)

Nivag said:


> New striker incoming. Are we just signing players that score against us?
> https://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/dylan-kearney-joins-the-hamlet-2493306.html


Surely even we can’t sign that many...?


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Dec 19, 2019)

Chippenham have just announced they've signed Ryan Case.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 19, 2019)

Well that's that saga over then


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 19, 2019)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Chippenham have just announced they've signed Ryan Case.


Incredibly his four appearances for the club included ninety minutes in the win against leaders Wealdstone and substitute appearances in two of the three other league wins, plus the goalless draw at Dorking.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Dec 20, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Incredibly his four appearances for the club included ninety minutes in the win against leaders Wealdstone and substitute appearances in two of the three other league wins, plus the goalless draw at Dorking.



I hadn't realised! Is it too late to resign him?


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Dec 20, 2019)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Chippenham have just announced they've signed Ryan Case.


That's my player of the season vote done then.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 20, 2019)

Updated:

This season's Squad:
*Aaron Barnes
Tom Chambers (on loan to Fisher)
Ben Chapman
Nyren Clunis
Jack Connors
Preston Edwards
Charlie Grainger
Connor Hunte
David Ijaha
Danny Mills
Jeffrey Monakana
Kieran Monlouis (on loan to Margate)
Maliq Morris (on loan to Fisher)
Richard Orlu
Christian Smith
Jamie Splatt (on loan to Merstham)*
***Aryan Tajbakhsh
*Quade Taylor
Dominic Vose
Lewis White*

Arrivals since start of season*:*
*Lionel Ainsworth (Weymouth)*
***Reise Allassani (on loan from Coventry City)
*Jarvis Edobor (Chelmsford City)*
*Dylan Kearney (Sutton United)*
*Marvin McCoy (Aldershot Town)*
*Nathan Smith (Dagenham)*

Departures since start of season:
*Dipo Akinyemi (Braintree Town)*
*Yannis Ambroisine*
*Ryan Case (Chippenham Town)*
*Ben Dempsey (loan from Charlton Athletic expired)*
*Ashley Maynard-Brewer (loan from Charlton Athletic expired)*
*Amos Nasha (Salisbury City)
Ade Yusuff (Dover Athletic)

*Long-term injured*

Seems unlikely that Edobor is still involved, but I've left him there until it's conformed otherwise.


----------



## Nivag (Dec 28, 2019)

Time to update the list, new loan player incoming... A striker!!


----------



## the 12th man (Dec 28, 2019)

Sparkle Motion said:


> Making away fans of bigger clubs buy their tickets in advance is becoming a habit at Maidstone.





Nivag said:


> Time to update the list, new loan player incoming... A striker!!




Marvellous, bring in a faster version of Danny Mills when the defence is shit


----------



## StephenMac (Dec 28, 2019)

Wrong thread.


----------



## the 12th man (Dec 28, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Wrong thread.



Whose Fred?


----------



## bkbk (Dec 28, 2019)

the 12th man said:


> Marvellous, bring in a faster version of Danny Mills when the defence is shit


Play him at centre back


----------



## StephenMac (Dec 28, 2019)

the 12th man said:


> Whose Fred?


Dunno, but if he's a defender let's bring him in.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 2, 2020)

Updated:

This season's Squad:
*Aaron Barnes
Tom Chambers (on loan to Fisher)
Ben Chapman
Nyren Clunis
Jack Connors
Preston Edwards
Charlie Grainger
Connor Hunte
David Ijaha
Danny Mills
Jeffrey Monakana
Kieran Monlouis (on loan to Margate)
Maliq Morris (on loan to Fisher)
Richard Orlu
Christian Smith
Jamie Splatt (on loan to Merstham)*
***Aryan Tajbakhsh
*Quade Taylor
Dominic Vose
Lewis White*

Arrivals since start of season*:*
*Lionel Ainsworth (Weymouth)*
***Reise Allassani (on loan from Coventry City)
*Jesse Debrah (on loan from Millwall)*
*Jarvis Edobor (Chelmsford City)*
*Dylan Kearney (Sutton United)*
*Marvin McCoy (Aldershot Town)*
*Shamir Mullings (on loan from Aldershot Town)*
*Nathan Smith (Dagenham)*

Departures since start of season:
*Dipo Akinyemi (Braintree Town)*
*Yannis Ambroisine*
*Ryan Case (Chippenham Town)*
*Ben Dempsey (loan from Charlton Athletic expired)*
*Ashley Maynard-Brewer (loan from Charlton Athletic expired)*
*Amos Nasha (Salisbury City)
Ade Yusuff (Dover Athletic)

*Long-term injured*

Seems unlikely that Edobor is still involved, but I've left him there until it's conformed otherwise.


----------



## T Corcoran (Jan 3, 2020)

I feel like Kieran Monlouis has either left or extended his loan at Margate. His loan expired on Christmas Eve but has been involved in every Margate game since then


----------



## liamdhfc (Jan 3, 2020)

T Corcoran said:


> I feel like Kieran Monlouis has either left or extended his loan at Margate. His loan expired on Christmas Eve but has been involved in every Margate game since then


His loan has been extended for a further month.


----------



## Nivag (Jan 4, 2020)

Lewis White out on loan.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 4, 2020)

Nivag said:


> Lewis White out on loan.



He desperately needs regular starts and a few goals. If he gets that over the next month or two I feel he could still make an impact at our level.


----------



## bkbk (Jan 4, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> He desperately needs regular starts and a few goals. If he gets that over the next month or two I feel he could still make an impact at our level.



Agreed. He's made a good start by coming off the bench and scoring within 20 minutes today.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jan 4, 2020)

Lewis has at times looked desperately short on confidence when he's played. Has the pace and skill to get beyond players, but doesn't back himself to shoot (Welling away was a good example of this). If he gets a few goals it might be the making of him.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 4, 2020)

Lewis White scored on his debut for Carshalton Athletic today when he came on as sub


----------



## bkbk (Jan 25, 2020)

Lewis White got another goal in a 3-1 loss to Kingstonian.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jan 25, 2020)

Dipo got the first for Welling today in a 2-0 win. 

Jay Rich Baghelou signed for Crystal Palace last week.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jan 26, 2020)

Monlouis scored his fourth goal for Margate yesterday since joining them on loan.


----------



## bkbk (Jan 26, 2020)

The White goal starts at 12.35 and its a good one. He's now sporting big hair.


----------



## Nivag (Jan 27, 2020)

Mullings stays for another month








						Shamir Mullings extends his stay with Dulwich
					

Striker has extended his loan with us from Aldershot Town for another month




					www.pitchero.com


----------



## Nivag (Jan 30, 2020)

Midfielder incoming!


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jan 30, 2020)

Joe Bedford – DOVER ATHLETIC FC
					






					www.doverathletic.com
				




Not played a huge amount of football. Be interested to see if he's a playmaker, a winger or a stopper.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 30, 2020)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Joe Bedford – DOVER ATHLETIC FC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al Crane


----------



## Al Crane (Jan 30, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Al Crane



Hmm. I had a brief chat about him a few weeks back...I believe he’s highly thought of by the Dover management team (but not highly enough to be playing) so I hope he gets the chance to flourish and do well for us but he feels to me like a Chapman sort of player who has a lot of ability but might be too lightweight for centre midfield in this division. He’s not played much at all. On balance I wouldn’t have taken him on loan given where we are right now.


----------



## Paula_G (Jan 31, 2020)

I’m sensing a cunning plan on the part of the commercial department... sign enough players that every supporter has their own player to sponsor! 😂


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Jan 31, 2020)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Joe Bedford – DOVER ATHLETIC FC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at previous teamsheets, he appears to be a holding midfielder. A no.4, similar to Ben Dempsey I believe.

Does this short loan suggest Taylor's injury could be around this length of time?


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 31, 2020)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Looking at previous teamsheets, he appears to be a holding midfielder. A no.4, similar to Ben Dempsey I believe.
> 
> Does this short loan suggest Taylor's injury could be around this length of time?


If Quade is out for a spell let's hope that's exactly what Bedford is.


----------



## bkbk (Jan 31, 2020)

Has Jesse Debrah gone back to Millwall now or have we been able/willing to extend that loan?


----------



## Taper (Jan 31, 2020)

Extended for a month


----------



## scousedom (Jan 31, 2020)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> I’m sensing a cunning plan on the part of the commercial department... sign enough players that every supporter has their own player to sponsor! 😂


It’s so next year’s calendar can be a weekly one, not a monthly.


----------



## bkbk (Feb 1, 2020)

Looks like Monlouis is back and available for selection (if he's wanted)


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 1, 2020)

bkbk said:


> Looks like Monlouis is back and available for selection (if he's wanted)


I hope that two months of regular starts will have boosted his confidence. He never looked poor for us, he just never made much of an impact. A lot of talented young players these days reach their early twenties without ever playing regular senior football. It's all youth and development teams, loan spells at lower league clubs where it's not always easy to make an instant impression, followed by one year contracts at a smaller club and more loan spells below that level. It seems like a bit of a conundrum trying to coax these players to fulfil their potential before they slip through the net altogether.


----------



## bkbk (Feb 1, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> I hope that two months of regular starts will have boosted his confidence. He never looked poor for us, he just never made much of an impact. A lot of talented young players these days reach their early twenties without ever playing regular senior football. It's all youth and development teams, loan spells at lower league clubs where it's not always easy to make an instant impression, followed by one year contracts at a smaller club and more loan spells below that level. It seems like a bit of a conundrum trying to coax these players to fulfil their potential before they slip through the net altogether.



I'm encouraged that he has gone out and influenced games with goals and assists. If he can come back and play with more assertiveness/decisiveness then perhaps he can be a serviceable option for us, though he's probably more suited to being the third man in midfield. He's certainly a different profile to our other central midfield players as someone that is happy to carry the ball.


----------



## liamdhfc (Feb 1, 2020)

bkbk said:


> I'm encouraged that he has gone out and influenced games with goals and assists. If he can come back and play with more assertiveness/decisiveness then perhaps he can be a serviceable option for us, though he's probably more suited to being the third man in midfield. He's certainly a different profile to our other central midfield players as someone that is happy to carry the ball.



I will be very surprised if Monlouis is in Gavin's plans.


----------



## bkbk (Feb 1, 2020)

Ha, I kind of expected that in all honesty. Good luck to him nonetheless.


----------



## Nivag (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Feb 1, 2020)

This is great news. He'll learn a lot playing with Christian Smith and gives us height, pace and strength as well as footballing ability. 

Re: Monloius, he may just need a run of games to get up to speed. Going from Tiptree to Hamilton in the SPL is a big jump. A lot of folk don't realise how fast and psychical Scottish football is and that may have dented his confidence. Particularly as Hamilton have a weird plastic pitch and are guaranteed to be in the relegation dogfight every year.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 1, 2020)

liamdhfc said:


> I will be very surprised if Monlouis is in Gavin's plans.


You must be very surprised right now. He starts today in place of Dom Vose!


----------



## bkbk (Feb 1, 2020)

Lewis White in the goals again.


----------



## liamdhfc (Feb 1, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> You must be very surprised right now. He starts today in place of Dom Vose!



Very surprised as he apparently wasn't in the plans


----------



## baleboy_93 (Feb 2, 2020)

liamdhfc said:


> Very surprised as he apparently wasn't in the plans


Gav said in post-match interview that it was the performance in training on Thursday and Friday of Monlouis that prompted him to pick him, thought he took that chance excellently.


----------



## Nivag (Feb 14, 2020)

Connor out on loan for a month


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 15, 2020)

Nivag said:


> Connor out on loan for a month



Hope he gets some game time and rediscovers his best form. I thought he was excellent at the end of last season but he's never looked the same after that big lump Diarra crocked his knee with that cynical foul against Woking.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 4, 2020)

Sounds like we've seen the last of Shamir Mullings:



			Mullings loan extended - ShotsWeb


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 7, 2020)

Preston Edwards to Cheshunt on a one month loan, according to DHFC Twitter


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Mar 7, 2020)

Seems like a new right back today too


----------



## bkbk (Mar 8, 2020)

Lewis White got another goal for Carshalton, scoring past Preston Edwards in the Cheshunt goal. 

Doesn't look Connor Hunte was involved for Worthing.


----------



## pettyboy (Mar 8, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Preston Edwards to Cheshunt on a one month loan, according to DHFC Twitter


Probably a reliable source


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 8, 2020)

pettyboy said:


> Probably a reliable source


That's why I mentioned it.


----------



## tomwi (Mar 9, 2020)

Mullings seems to be sticking around for the rest of the season too. Wonder if that’s a reaction to Mills’ apparent injury on Saturday?


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 9, 2020)

Updated:

This season's Squad:
*Aaron Barnes*
*Tom Chambers (on loan to Fisher)*
*Ben Chapman
Nyren Clunis
Jack Connors*
*Preston Edwards (on loan to Cheshunt)*
*Charlie Grainger*
*Connor Hunte (on loan to Worthing)*
*David Ijaha
Danny Mills
Jeffrey Monakana
Kieran Monlouis*
*Maliq Morris (on loan to Fisher)*
*Richard Orlu
Christian Smith
Jamie Splatt 
**Aryan Tajbakhsh
*Quade Taylor
Dominic Vose*
*Lewis White (on loan to Carshalton Athletic)*

Arrivals since start of season*:*
*Lionel Ainsworth (Weymouth)
**Reise Allassani (on loan from Coventry City)
*Diogo Barbosa
Jesse Debrah (on loan from Millwall)*
+Jarvis Edobor (Chelmsford City)
*Dylan Kearney (Sutton United)
David Kuagica (Ermis Aradippou - Cyprus)
Marvin McCoy (Aldershot Town)
Shamir Mullings (Aldershot Town)
Nathan Smith (Dagenham)*

Departures since start of season:
*Dipo Akinyemi (Braintree Town)
Yannis Ambroisine
Joe Bedford (loan from Dover Athletic expired)
Ryan Case (Chippenham Town)
Ben Dempsey (loan from Charlton Athletic expired)
Ashley Maynard-Brewer (loan from Charlton Athletic expired)
Amos Nasha (Salisbury City)
Ade Yusuff (Dover Athletic)*

*Long-term injured

+Seems unlikely that Edobor is still involved, but I've left him there until it's confirmed otherwise.


----------



## liamdhfc (Mar 9, 2020)

tomwi said:


> Mullings seems to be sticking around for the rest of the season too. Wonder if that’s a reaction to Mills’ apparent injury on Saturday?


No, he was signed permanently  for the rest of the season prior to Saturday.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 10, 2020)

Jamie Splatt played (and scored) for Staines Town in their 3-2 defeat at Chalfont St Peter on Saturday. Not sure if that's a loan, dual registration, or he's been released.


----------

